# Michael Jackson Dead



## sam76 (26 June 2009)

Seems he died from a cardiac arrest not long ago.

My thoughts go out to his family and to Robots.

http://www.tmz.com/

(It also seems Farah Fawcett died this morning as well)


----------



## jonnycage (26 June 2009)

well there you go, didnt predict that this morning.

jc


----------



## Tink (26 June 2009)

Wow, thats abit of a shock - he has come back concerts coming up - those people would be upset..

He went through alot of drama the last few years, but the guy could definitely sing (and dance : ) 
end of an era... thanks for the music .. R.I.P

I knew Farrah Fawcett was dying.. R.I.P to her too..


----------



## Gordon Gekko (26 June 2009)

In the end death comes to us all!
My thoughts go out to his family and fans.
It reminds me to live and enjoy life while your healthy, family, friends, etc.
Do something today thats makes you feel alive!!

Carpe Diem

G


----------



## ceasar73 (26 June 2009)

suicide?


----------



## rederob (26 June 2009)

ceasar73 said:


> suicide?



After listening to his London rehearsals I am sure murder cannot be ruled out.


----------



## Prospector (26 June 2009)

Being an impressionable young teen when Michael made his first release, I remember his journey with fame.   He was pure talent.  RIP Michael.


----------



## Timmy (26 June 2009)

Tink said:


> thanks for the music .. R.I.P.




Well said Tink.


----------



## Agentm (26 June 2009)

RIP and a true music genius..


when you see the prices people were about to pay for his 40 london shows.. he had a personal trainer and choreographer working hard with him..

i was looking forward to the next chapter of MJ

prices for london were solid..

2 Tickets Michael Jackson 9/1/09 O2 Arena - London
		Buy It Now	$6,253.20		16d 17h 38m


----------



## Timmy (26 June 2009)

Favourite MJ song?

Billie Jean


----------



## Prospector (26 June 2009)

My favourite video ever, is Thriller.  Have put it onto my IPhone.  Songs - where do we start.


----------



## Aussiest (26 June 2009)

He has _reportedly _died. It has not been confirmed yet (not that i have read anyway). The cynic in me can't help but wonder whether it's a publicity stunt. The fan in me wishes his friends and family well...


----------



## rowie (26 June 2009)

The legend is dead. Pretty sad, best memories of him are when he was a kid and billie jean days. This is a massive loss. RIP MJ.


----------



## Tink (26 June 2009)

Yep Prospector - where do we start.. I dont have a favourite, I enjoyed most of his songs...

He had alot of talent.. I still remember when Thriller came out, the video - excellent..


----------



## vincent191 (26 June 2009)

All the little boys in America will be safe now.


----------



## Ashsaege (26 June 2009)

death should be banned. RIP MJ


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Cardiac arrest.

Doesn't surprise me he was a wreck, physically and mentally.

A brilliant performer the most successful recording artist of all time.

I believe he loved kids and didn't hurt anyone but he was an easy target, you cant even smile at a child these days without arousing suspicion.

Most people just know him as he looks now, but just watch the specials on TV in the next week and see just how gifted this man was, a true legend, 

RIP Michael.................


----------



## nulla nulla (26 June 2009)

Ben.


----------



## Boggo (26 June 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Ben.




Yep, agree, the song that started the process and made him stand out from the rest of the family at that time. RIP.


----------



## Tink (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I believe he loved kids and didn't hurt anyone but he was an easy target




I thought that too Mr Burns...


----------



## lasty (26 June 2009)

Apparently his ashes are going to be made into toys so kids can still play with him.


----------



## Ashsaege (26 June 2009)

I wonder how long it will take until the sick emails start coming in


----------



## Mr J (26 June 2009)

RIP Wacko Jacko. Loved his music.


----------



## bowman (26 June 2009)

This period brings back good memories of fun times.


----------



## Prospector (26 June 2009)

I was going to say Ben too.  And I just realised how much that influenced the choice of names for my kids!


----------



## Aussiest (26 June 2009)

_Wanna be startin' something_

RIP Michael Jackson


----------



## Prospector (26 June 2009)

I guess there is no chance in hell that this thread could simply just be one in which respects are paid to his talent, and not the time for sicko jokes, is there


----------



## Timmy (26 June 2009)

Who tried to moonwalk? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:MichaelJacksonMoonwalk.ogg


----------



## Julia (26 June 2009)

rederob said:


> After listening to his London rehearsals I am sure murder cannot be ruled out.



Rederob, I've been irritated by you on many occasions.  But this is the first time I've been sickened by your cold and sarcastic heartlessness.
Why don't you just shut up if that's your only comment?




nulla nulla said:


> Ben.



Yep, for me too.

I'm surprised to find myself with a bit of a lump in the throat.  
He was such a talent.  So sad to watch him gradually deteriorate physically and seemingly mentally as well.
RIP, Michael, and thank you.


----------



## Aussiest (26 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> I guess there is no chance in hell that this thread could simply just be one in which respects are paid to his talent, and not the time for sicko jokes, is there




Yep, i agree.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 June 2009)

Sad to hear of anyone's death. He did surround himself with some weevils and was a bit of a weirdo himself. He could sing a tune and dance. 

gg


----------



## rederob (26 June 2009)

Julia said:


> Rederob, I've been irritated by you on many occasions.  But this is the first time I've been sickened by your cold and sarcastic heartlessness.
> Why don't you just shut up if that's your only comment?



I am deeply saddened that you think I actually care.
Would you like me to start a new thread titled "make a realistic death wish"?


----------



## xyzedarteerf (26 June 2009)

KING OF POP - RIP MJ​


​


----------



## Sean K (26 June 2009)

I double, or tripple up on the 'Ben' comments. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYbTt12qrtE&feature=related


----------



## darkside (26 June 2009)

Say Say Say , with Paul McCartney, was sung with such passion and illustrated Jackson's fantastic talent ,  it's such a shame in the later years how "tall popopy" syndrome plagued him , i not ashamed to admit i still enjoy his music .


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Apparently his personal physician was with him when he died, this should make for an interesting story.


----------



## bowman (26 June 2009)

What on earth was CNBC's Amanda Drury thinking???

She just asked a US correspondent whether she thought the Michael Jackson concert tour could go ahead under some other manifestation. 

Unless someone like John Edward can sing and moonwalk, I very much doubt it.

On a more serious note, apart from a great musical legacy, MJ also left behind a 1/2 billion dollar debt.


----------



## rowie (26 June 2009)

"Pretty Young Thing" my fav MJ song. The passion in his voice singing this song makes me wanna boogie!@


----------



## borat (26 June 2009)

'dont stop till you get enough' is my fave... also saddened by the departure of MJ. One of my idols! He'll live in our memories and never be forgotten...


----------



## gfresh (26 June 2009)

RIP

Strange, but immensely talented..


----------



## nomore4s (26 June 2009)

Very sad news but imo he was lost to the world a long time ago - especially in a musical sense.


----------



## Prospector (26 June 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Very sad news but imo he was lost to the world a long time ago - especially in a musical sense.




That is exactly what my son said - thought he would be very sad but he wasn't!


----------



## Green08 (26 June 2009)

Very sad, he was an incredible talent.  
A human can only take so much stress, Michael had a mother load. My thoughts are with his children, family and fans.

I bought their Destiny LP, still have it.


----------



## Tink (26 June 2009)

My kids were shocked like me 

I enjoyed his music and his dancing


----------



## rowie (26 June 2009)

Apparently he was on prescription drugs what with the upcoming comeback tour - rumours will start to spread now. He has been pretty sick over the past few years. The stress of the tour might have tipped him over.


----------



## rowie (26 June 2009)

On a lighter note : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SUzLdLRy5Y


----------



## Tink (26 June 2009)

Yeah I was thinking that Rowie as well... he has been depressed and in recluse for a few years..


----------



## Green08 (26 June 2009)

It is so sad when humans for self indulgent reasons have to spread rumours. 

Worse when some one dies.

Let him rest in peace. If we all could just remember him for the love, uniting of people though music and good he did. 

How he died and his personal life is no ones business, some just have such boring lives they make it their business.


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Green08 said:


> It is so sad when humans for self indulgent reasons have to spread rumours.
> 
> Worse when some one dies.
> 
> ...




As I said earlier I think he loved children and would never harm them but he was an easy target for a hungry media and others who wanted money.

A gentle soul and a gifted talent.


----------



## awg (26 June 2009)

Many anti-depressants lead to cardiac arrest if taken in overdose

That is why most people are prescribed the newer SSRI type, but in many cases the older Tricyclics are more effective and have less side effects, and are still in very common usage.

Suicide risk is the main reason Tri-cyclics are a concern for depressed persons

I would be surprised if, given his behaviour over recent years, he would not have been on anti-depressants


----------



## shag (26 June 2009)

u have to admire him for giving it all to the music industry and trying so hard.
he could have just been some sad black punk, but made it to the top without doing what those dodgy black gansta rappers seem to do to get fame, thru murder.
at least he went out with some fire.


----------



## sammy84 (26 June 2009)

IMO he was the greatest entertainer/musician that ever lived. Its such a pity that many sections of society had to continuously drag him down, otherwise he might have been able to produce more records and share more of his brilliance with us. I hope the blood sucking leeches who took unsubstantiated/rubbish legal action against him sleep uneasy tonight. 

Apparently he wrote an album a few years ago but scrapped its release. Hopefully some of it gets released now


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

sammy84 said:


> I hope the blood sucking leeches who took unsubstantiated/rubbish legal action against him sleep uneasy tonight.




Agree..........


----------



## trillionaire#1 (26 June 2009)

i imagine trying to get into shape for a  stack of concerts may have weakened
his 50 year old heart, trying to move on stage like he used to 20 years ago
was unrealistic.


----------



## Tink (26 June 2009)

Yep, well said Sammy

He was a big inspiration in the music industry..


----------



## Glen48 (26 June 2009)

Michael Jackson left it in his will that he wants to be melted down
and turned into a playstation so all the little kids will still play with him........ 

The reports of Michael jackson having a cardiac arrest are incorrect !
He acutally went to visit the childrens hospital and had a stroke.


To commemorate the passing of Michael Jackson, mcdonalds will release a burger the Mcjackson Burger....
Its a 50yr old piece of albino meat shoved between two 8 yr old buns.

When Faffah Fawcett arrived at the heavens gate god granted her one wish.
SHe wished for all the children of the world to be safe, so god killed michael jackson.


----------



## nulla nulla (26 June 2009)

He will sell more, now that he is dead, than he ever did when he was alive. I wonder who will control the royalties and his estate?


----------



## Glen48 (26 June 2009)

Paramedic One: Shall we give him CPR?, Paramedic Two: No. Its his heart - Just Beat It.

He touched a lot of people


----------



## sam76 (26 June 2009)

My contribution to MJ's memory 

I'm sure the trippers amongst you will remember this tune....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pkO2dZRS5Y


----------



## Green08 (26 June 2009)

One of my favourties

​


----------



## Bill M (26 June 2009)

I was In Banff Canada in 1984 when I first saw his "Thriller" music video. Everybody in the pub was just blown away watching it as was I. It's all good memories with MJ's music, my wife and I will miss him for sure. RIP Michael.


----------



## beamstas (26 June 2009)

rederob said:


> I am deeply saddened that you think I actually care.
> Would you like me to start a new thread titled "make a realistic death wish"?





Go Away


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Just watching the special on Ch9, absolutely unique person, brought up from birth almost to be on stage and didnt he do his job well


----------



## Green08 (26 June 2009)

> dont stop till you get enough' is my fave...




Love it Love it!!


----------



## MRC & Co (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> As I said earlier I think he loved children and would never harm them but he was an easy target for a hungry media and others who wanted money.
> 
> A gentle soul and a gifted talent.




Yep, these money hungry, no talent fukcs need to be crucified by the media (who for the most part, are the real sick fukcs).  They tarnished a great reputation and a gentle man.  

Very sad.


----------



## Green08 (26 June 2009)

I find this quite disturbing. Death brings out the good, bad and ugly.

Since his death You Tube had very mixed postings.  You have the people who should go under a rock and stay there. The one off statements of an alleged misconduct and the spin it gets on any of his songs is appalling.  



> Hrdcrolaf (26 seconds ago) thank god the ****ing ****** is finally dead.




Remove these people from the planet. 

He was different, not weird.  He was an artist, entertainer and genius talent for music.  We all do things to ourselves not to 'approval' of others.  

I always looked at Michael as an artist. He was who he wanted to be. I think alot of flack that was thrown at him by people whose lives are based on conformity.  

As for the allegations, if it were true and they wanted to really prove it - then no amount of money would have deterred them.  Principle went out the window. He was close to Macaulay Culkin who never said anything.


----------



## MRC & Co (26 June 2009)

Green08 said:


> You have the people who should go under a rock and stay there.
> 
> I always looked at Michael as an artist. He was who he wanted to be. I think alot of flack that was thrown at him by people whose lives are based on conformity.




That right there says it.

Most opinions should not even be taken into account or you will always live your BS, junk, worthless life.

Then there are those who are who they want to be.  

It's why my sig for so long was "live your own life, for you will die your own death".  These opinionated nobodies, are not going to die when you do, so why live by what they view as correct, or right, or moral?  Doing so would waste your own life.  But just my honest opinion, which in itself, will be viewed by most as BS, junk.  But what do I care?  I live my dream every day.


----------



## noirua (26 June 2009)

I wonder if Michael Jackson's family will grab his body to stop tests being carried out.  Similar to that which happened with Liberace.
Similar also when Prelate Nikodim of Leningrad died whilst visiting Pope Paul 1st who died a few weeks after him.  Both may have been poisoned as the drank green tea.  Both bodies were embalmed before any test were carried out.


----------



## Cartman (26 June 2009)

sad indeed, as any passing of life is ----- 

maybe a timely reminder how sad will we feel when a loved one we are close to passes and we have *not given them the time they deserve*   ----



ps  Mirc, yr contempt for those with crook morals/concepts/outlooks etc is a breath of fresh air in a young fella !! ---------- i'm  a young fella too --- in my dreams !!


----------



## beamstas (26 June 2009)

I think he was very misunderstood..
He seemed kind and gentle, and very fragile.


----------



## Gundini (26 June 2009)

Bless him! He was great, and still is..... God rest his soul...


----------



## Green08 (26 June 2009)

Love IT!!

​

No-one else sold 750,000 tickets out in a few hours! He was loved globally - few can come close. Elvis and The Beatles.


----------



## Tink (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Just watching the special on Ch9, absolutely unique person, brought up from birth almost to be on stage and didnt he do his job well




Yep Mr Burns, that he did. 

Its so sad : (

I watched the show too. They say a genius is always abit different..

Looks like alot of people have rushed out to buy his CDs, they have sold out

I have got most of them, always liked his music : )


----------



## wayneL (26 June 2009)

Absolute blanket coverage here in the UK.

That says something in itself.


----------



## beamstas (26 June 2009)

Leave him alone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5KAJw4y8wE


----------



## alwaysLearning (26 June 2009)

rederob said:


> After listening to his London rehearsals I am sure murder cannot be ruled out.




What do you mean by that? What were the London rehearsals like?


----------



## MRC & Co (26 June 2009)

wayneL said:


> Absolute blanket coverage here in the UK.
> 
> That says something in itself.




WayneL, your alive!!!!!  Good to see.  

Cartman, thx mate, that bold part of your post says a LOT I think.  I have personally been trying to spend as much time as I possibly can with the people I care about.  You just never know when they will be gone, as I have experienced with the closest of my family members in the past.


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

This will be a huge funeral, I hope they do it right.

AND I hope the media focuses on the positive, they're already poking around the abusing prescription drugs angle.

AND one more thing - *Chasers LAY OFF !*


----------



## Green08 (26 June 2009)

> Absolute blanket coverage here in the UK.
> 
> That says something in itself




I am glad your back too! same as Nun!!!

Now we just have to find 2020 and Chops.


----------



## Gundini (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> This will be a huge funeral, I hope they do it right.
> 
> AND I hope the media focuses on the positive, they're already poking around the abusing prescription drugs angle.
> 
> AND one more thing - *Chasers LAY OFF !*




YES! Chasers lay off!

Get a proper job!


----------



## alwaysLearning (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> As I said earlier I think he loved children and would never harm them but he was an easy target for a hungry media and others who wanted money.
> 
> A gentle soul and a gifted talent.




He was a very giving person. Ever since I heard him sing etc, I am still yet to find anywhere where he says something really bad about about someone in the media. 

He didn't make waves in the media calling anyone names or anything like that even though so many others made fun of him.

He never said bad things about his family. Latoya Jackson said horrid things about him and yet he says that he forgives her and still loves her.

'Heal the world' has got to be one of his best songs.


----------



## Green08 (26 June 2009)

He was @ 14 years old then cuts into when he was older

For the BEN LOVERS - It is about his pet.

​

I wish more people loved their pets this much.


----------



## Cartman (26 June 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> WayneL, your alive!!!!!  Good to see.
> 
> Cartman, thx mate, that bold part of your post says a LOT I think.  *I have personally been trying to spend as much time as I possibly can with the people I care about*.  You just never know when they will be gone, as I have experienced with the closest of my family members in the past.




u r a class act Mirc ---- youth and wisdom --- great combination  !!


----------



## MRC & Co (26 June 2009)

Green08 said:


> and Chops.




Chops is still around and well FWIW.

I think he just got a bit dis-enchanted with some of the opinions around the forum.

Ha, thx Cartman.  Glad you think so, one opinion I respect!


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Remember everything that lives must one day die.

Appreciate your family and friends while you have them, don't let feuds develop because one day it will all be over.

Treat others as if life is temporary because it is.

Deep down I really believe that's the reason for us being here is to look after and protect each other, how we can eat caviar while children die of starvation I'll never know.

Work out a way to fix that and you'll be the new Messiah.


----------



## gav (26 June 2009)

As someone said earlier: Thank you for the music.  RIP.

Here is my fav, can't believe it hasn't been posted already... Dirty Diana...


----------



## robots (26 June 2009)

sam76 said:


> Seems he died from a cardiac arrest not long ago.
> 
> My thoughts go out to his family and to Robots.
> 
> ...




hello,

good evening on this ordinary day across the globe, thanks Sam76

the beat from Thriller is beautiful and is my favourite from the King of Move

thanks Michael

professor robots


----------



## Tink (26 June 2009)

Yep, Mr Burns, so true

Always Learning, I agree with your comments..



Beautiful song : )


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Tink said:


> Yep, Mr Burns, so true
> 
> Always Learning, I agree with your comments..
> 
> Beautiful song : )




Yes it is, you might be a truck driver for Linfox for all I know but I have to say I like your nic and your evitar, very tasteful


----------



## Green08 (26 June 2009)

Beautiful - listen to the words. 

​


----------



## Tink (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Yes it is, you might be a truck driver for Linfox for all I know but I have to say I like your nic and your evitar, very tasteful




LOL well thankyou and no, no truck driver


----------



## Cartman (26 June 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Chops is still around and well FWIW.
> 
> I think he just got a bit dis-enchanted with some of the opinions around the forum.
> 
> Ha, thx Cartman.  Glad you think so, one opinion I respect!





geez i'm glad Chopsui is still ok ---- thought he might have given himself a cardiac arrest beating those drum skins LOL --- 

Mirc, your respect is worth about about a squillion times more than most so i humbly say thank u and even if i dont deserve it, i will be putting it on my resume, and using it as a job application in my next life  lol --- (that may be closer than i like to think !! )  




MrBurns said:


> Remember everything that lives must one day die.
> 
> *Appreciate your family and friends while you have them*,





Burnsy !!! ---- i'm impressed ---- many around here probably think u r a hard nut -----

but u r obviously a softie like the rest of us


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Cartman said:


> Burnsy !!! ---- i'm impressed ---- many around here probably think u r a hard nut -----
> 
> but u r obviously a softie like the rest of us




We shouldn't think of it as soft, just human and sensitive to others needs.

But on the other hand a rabid attack dog to anyone who threatens me or mine.


----------



## Prospector (26 June 2009)

Cartman said:


> Burnsy !!! ---- i'm impressed ---- many around here probably think u r a hard nut -----
> 
> but u r obviously a softie like the rest of us




Mr Burns is a real softie! :
Good to see this thread has gone back to being a tribute to an amazing person. Watching a tribute show tonight I thought he gave so much to us, even as a child, that he had nothing left to give and nothing left to give to himself.


----------



## gfresh (26 June 2009)

cool to see some of the videos posted.. that's what he should be remembered for.. the showmanship that only the greats have


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Mr Burns is a real softie! :
> .




Oh you guys..

I think what we have seen today is a historic moment like the death of JFK or Martin Luther King or Elvis, no not over stating it, this is a historic moment.


----------



## knocker (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Oh you guys..
> 
> I think what we have seen today is a historic moment like the death of JFK or Martin Luther King or Elvis, no not over stating it, this is a historic moment.




Why is it historic? Because he died? Because he was in deep poo poo with his finances? The guy lost the plot years ago. Nothing historic or noteworthy about that,


----------



## scanspeak (26 June 2009)

As a teen in the 70s and 80s, Michael's music is very close to my heart.
A wonderful, incomparable performer, gone too soon.

My favourite  - I Want You Back from the early Jackson 5 days.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoZh2vWyscU


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Oh you guys..
> 
> I think what we have seen today is a historic moment like the death of JFK or Martin Luther King or Elvis, no not over stating it, this is a historic moment.




Methinks there is some gilding of the lily hereabouts.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

knocker said:


> Why is it historic? Because he died? Because he was in deep poo poo with his finances? The guy lost the plot years ago. Nothing historic or noteworthy about that,




He was the most successful recording artist in history, he was the ultimate entertainer, your vision of him is probably as he was in the later years but believe me he was just an incredible artist - watch some early footage.


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Methinks there is some gilding of the lily hereabouts.
> 
> gg




I was mindful of that and considered the statement before I made it, just watch and see how the world reacts to this event.


----------



## Cosgrove Fenton (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Oh you guys..
> 
> I think what we have seen today is a historic moment like the death of JFK or Martin Luther King or Elvis, no not over stating it, this is a historic moment.




I agree with gg(one of the greats). Maggie Simpson should have finished you off before you went loopy - historic moment?? for little boys maybe!


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Cosgrove Fenton said:


> I agree with gg(one of the greats). Maggie Simpson should have finished you off before you went loopy - historic moment?? for little boys maybe!




You'd be one of those brains trusts that laugh at Stevie Wonder blind jokes no doubt.


----------



## Cosgrove Fenton (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> You'd be one of those brains trusts that laugh at Stevie Wonder blind jokes no doubt.




Shhh his not deaf you know & like he can read this....


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Cosgrove Fenton said:


> Shhh his not deaf you know & like he can read this....




Drink up


----------



## Cosgrove Fenton (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Drink up




Sorry for the delay in replying just went to the fridge for another brew. Burp 
I don't deny MJ had talent but even the receivers of ABC childcare wouldn't have sold him a centre.....


----------



## Julia (26 June 2009)

Green08 said:


> It is so sad when humans for self indulgent reasons have to spread rumours.
> 
> Worse when some one dies.
> 
> ...



Great post, Green.  I completely agree.
People who are Ok with themselves don't need to tarnish others.


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Cosgrove Fenton said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying just went to the fridge for another brew. Burp
> I don't deny MJ had talent but even the receivers of ABC childcare wouldn't have sold him a centre.....




I don't believe he did anything wrong with kids but you're entitled to your opinion. There seems to be a hard core of people who really believe he was a kiddy fiddler, I think there's more of a chance your next door neighbor is or perhaps his next door neighbor.


----------



## Cosgrove Fenton (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I don't believe he did anything wrong with kids but you're entitled to your opinion. There seems to be a hard core of people who really believe he was a kiddy fiddler, I think there's more of a chance your next door neighbor is or perhaps his next door neighbor.




RIP Nicole Simpson


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Cosgrove Fenton said:


> RIP Nicole Simpson




No idea what you're talking about but we are probably on different blood alcohol levels.


----------



## Cosgrove Fenton (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> No idea what you're talking about but we are probably on different blood alcohol levels.




Put simply the media promotes MJ, O J Simpson, Any number of football stars etc etc to be "Gods" - when they "mess up (don't make me list murder, kiddie fiddling, wife beating, non consenual sex....)" they are not punished they same way as you and I are. What the "Stars" do to others is what I have a problem with - we shed a tear for the stars but don't give a s&*t about their victims - hence RIP Nicole Simpson. Cheers (literally).


----------



## JTLP (26 June 2009)

As if anybody could go past Beat It!!! 

Van Halen on the axe..the film clip..swish!!!



And Smooth Criminal


----------



## Tink (26 June 2009)

Cosgrove, how can you put Michael Jackson and O J SImpson in the same box..

Have you ever seen Michael Jackson interviewed?

How someone could believe those allegations surprises me - but then, each to their own...


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Cosgrove Fenton said:


> Put simply the media promotes MJ, O J Simpson, Any number of football stars etc etc to be "Gods" - when they "mess up (don't make me list murder, kiddie fiddling, wife beating, non consenual sex....)" they are not punished they same way as you and I are. What the "Stars" do to others is what I have a problem with - we shed a tear for the stars but don't give a s&*t about their victims - hence RIP Nicole Simpson. Cheers (literally).




I dont think Jackson had any victims only parasites who couldnt bludge money out of him.


----------



## pilots (26 June 2009)

ET have posted  a photo of him in a ambulance, said it is him, blow the photo up and look at his nose with out make up, what a mess.


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Tink said:


> Cosgrove, how can you put Michael Jackson and O J SImpson in the same box..
> 
> Have you ever seen Michael Jackson interviewed?
> 
> How someone could believe those allegations surprises me - but then, each to their own...




I agree Tink (love that name, must be my Neverland wish)


----------



## Cosgrove Fenton (26 June 2009)

Tink said:


> Cosgrove, how can you put Michael Jackson and O J SImpson in the same box..




Good question I guess if OJ was dead and they wanted a joint funeral...other wise I'd say they just have to (farah) Fawcett!


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

pilots said:


> ET have posted  a photo of him in a ambulance, said it is him, blow the photo up and look at his nose with out make up, what a mess.




Most people dont look too hot when they're dead.


----------



## Cosgrove Fenton (26 June 2009)

Boy! Tough crowd tonight!


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Cosgrove Fenton said:


> Good question I guess if OJ was dead and they wanted a joint funeral...other wise I'd say they just have to (farah) Fawcett!




No problem we'll get a translation from AA tomorrow


----------



## Tink (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> No problem we'll get a translation from AA tomorrow




LOL I think you might be right


----------



## Cosgrove Fenton (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> No problem we'll get a translation from AA tomorrow




It is  not ironic that someone who does not know me, never met me is happy to have cheap shots and judge me but heaven forbid I should do the same to someone else (aka MJ).


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Cosgrove Fenton said:


> It is ironic that someone who does not know me, never met me is happy to have cheap shots and judge me but heaven forbid I should do the same to someone else (aka MJ).




Sorry but I just couldn't understand what you said, so thought you must be on something being late on a Friday.
My apologies.


----------



## Timmy (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Oh you guys..
> 
> I think what we have seen today is a historic moment like the death of JFK or Martin Luther King or Elvis, no not over stating it, this is a historic moment.




I don't know Mr. B.
I'm going to say its bigger.  
I remember the death of Princess Di, and the reaction in the UK - will be like that but on a bigger scale, global.  

On another note - he co-wrote _We Are the World_ with Lionel Ritchie.


----------



## Cosgrove Fenton (26 June 2009)

Hey Burnsie how about an "Excellent" so we can put it all behind us and go to bed??? Ps i'm out of grog....


----------



## Cosgrove Fenton (26 June 2009)

Timmy said:


> I don't know Mr. B.
> I'm going to say its bigger.
> I remember the death of Princess Di, and the reaction in the UK - will be like that but on a bigger scale, global.
> 
> On another note - he co-wrote _We Are the World_ with Lionel Ritchie.




oh great! another comedian.......


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Cosgrove Fenton said:


> Hey Burnsie how about an "Excellent" so we can put it all behind us and go to bed??? Ps i'm out of grog....




If you're out of grog the worst thing I can do for you is keep you up for another hour but I won't. 

Godnight Cosgrove and keep those troops moving


----------



## MrBurns (26 June 2009)

Cosgrove Fenton said:


> oh great! another comedian.......




You're outnumbered Cossie time to call it a night.


----------



## jbocker (26 June 2009)

They are legends no doubt - despite their quirks (and I dont make what ever they may have done post establishing their fame, any excuses).  Farrah was a goddess, MJ was was awesome.
What really spins me, out is 3 in a day.
What is really going to give me the pip is the inevitable that MJ was seen in some remote hide-a-way sipping beers with Elvis (blah blah for the next 20 years)


----------



## Cosgrove Fenton (26 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> If you're out of grog the worst thing I can do for you is keep you up for another hour but I won't.
> 
> Godnight Cosgrove and keep those troops moving




Message received and understood, over and out.


----------



## alwaysLearning (26 June 2009)

knocker said:


> Why is it historic? Because he died? Because he was in deep poo poo with his finances? The guy lost the plot years ago. Nothing historic or noteworthy about that,




1. He inspired people to help others and give to charities
2. He had great music which will live on forever
3. The proof is in the pudding that he had a big affect over a lot of people and clearly many do miss him and think he made a positive impact on the world.


----------



## jbocker (27 June 2009)

Sorry folks Jeff Goldblum is ok now, he has survived the cretaceous too.. Bloody media I started to to believe everything I read, I am sooo gullible  ... now back to thse analysts reports.


----------



## Timmy (27 June 2009)

jbocker said:


> I am sooo gullible  ... now back to thse analysts reports.




You wanna watch out for those too....


----------



## inenigma (27 June 2009)

vincent191 said:


> All the little boys in America will be safe now.




LOL:2evil:


----------



## Santoro (27 June 2009)

Thank you Michael Jackson...listening to your tunes brings back so many good times had with friends around the world......legend.

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## nunthewiser (27 June 2009)

knocker said:


> Why is it historic? Because he died? Because he was in deep poo poo with his finances? The guy lost the plot years ago. Nothing historic or noteworthy about that,





he taught me how to do the moonwalk, havent come down since


----------



## bowman (27 June 2009)

I just watched this clip again of Michael at the 1983 Motown 25th
Anniversary event and it's an unequivocal study of a musical genius in his prime.



Bruce Elder in the SMH today, makes an interesting observation that
Michael's overt sexual moves have virtually shaped the modern pop
performance.

I would hate to think that a gentle soul like MJ played any part in
shaping the shallow, mysogenistic, and violent tripe that seems to be the 
primary expression of the African American music industry today. 

RIP Michael and may the great R&B tradition of black music live again soon.


----------



## BradK (27 June 2009)

The music was amazing. So many hits but just absolutely excellent in everyway. Unfortunately, most won't be able to untangle than man from the media myths and fleet street hacks. 

He said that he was truly himself and most comfortable on stage. That is what we should remember as the real michael Jackson

Rip in a media free heaven mj. 

God protect your kids from the grubs that will inevitably become the story over the next few months and years.


----------



## noirua (27 June 2009)

Coroner just announced there is no indication of external trauma or foul play at this point.  Cause of death has been postponed and is expected in 6 to 8 weeks.  Body would be released at 6pm to midnight Friday Los Angeles time - mortuary makes release arrangements.
No Doctor signed death certificate meaning the coroner would become involved.


----------



## Tink (27 June 2009)

This pretty much sums him up..

Molly and I, two old men, reduced to tears

I agree Timmy, this will be bigger than Princess Di


----------



## Prospector (27 June 2009)

jbocker said:


> They are legends no doubt - despite their quirks




I look at the quirks differently.  I dont think anyone can possess the level of genius that Michael had, and be what we all think of as 'Normal'.  The quirks and the genius come hand in hand.  If you admire the genius then you accept the quirks.

Seeing him interviewed last night, and him talking about his loss of childhood to performing, I feel his behaviour with young people was simply him trying to re-create his childhood.  And he was poorly advised when it came to how that would look, or maybe he ignored them, as 'kids' would do.  If parents genuinely thought their children had been abused then there is no way you would accept money for that.

Watching a montage of his work yesterday I realised there were so many songs I had simply forgotten about.  The talent is genius. Thanks Michael.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (27 June 2009)

The words in this song according to Michael was the most honest song he wrote about his life. His clearly longing for his lost childhood.

Child Of Innocence (written by Michael Jackson) 

_
Have you seen my Childhood?
I'm searching for the world that I come from
'Cause I've been looking around
In the lost and found of my heart...
No one understands me
They view it as such strange eccentricities...
'Cause I keep kidding around
Like a child, but pardon me...

People say I'm not okay
'Cause I love such elementary things...
It's been my fate to compensate,
for the Childhood
I've never known...

Have you seen my Childhood?
I'm searching for that wonder in my youth
Like pirates in adventurous dreams,
Of conquest and kings on the throne...

Before you judge me, try hard to love me,
Look within your heart then ask,
Have you seen my Childhood?

People say I'm strange that way
'Cause I love such elementary things,
It's been my fate to compensate,
for the Childhood (Childhood) I've never known...

Have you seen my Childhood?
I'm searching for that wonder in my youth
Like fantastical stories to share
But the dreams I would dare, watch me fly...

Before you judge me, try hard to love me.
The painful youth I've had

Have you seen my Childhood...._


----------



## Green08 (27 June 2009)

With someone like Michael - it is not a matter of before his time. There is no right time.

We were just lucky enough to be privileged to be around with him and enjoy his immense talent.  

That applies to any person.

It most likely will be bigger than Princess Di.  I remember where I was during her wedding and death, I don't know why, I'm not a fan of the Royals.

No-one else had the gifted talent and the ability to remain gentle and giving to terminally ill children.  

I am surprised with the stress on him, animosity and blood sucking parasites around him that he remained as composed  and true to his benevolent personality and lived as long as he did.


----------



## Prospector (27 June 2009)

Green08 said:


> With someone like Michael - it is not a matter of before his time. There is no right time.
> .




I think he lived more lifetimes than any of us will ever know.  The great irony is, he never had his childhood. 

xyzedarteerf - that song brings tears.  Cant detractors see what his music and words are really saying - they were the only means he could express himself and some just dont want to listen.  Their loss.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 June 2009)

I reckon his doctors probably killed him.

He was on so much juice, uppers and downers to keep him going.

Jeez his doctor was with him when he died and just before he died.

So I would surmise that if his doctor was there just before he died and he was well, then it is possible that the doctor gave him some juice that made him go into stop mode. 

All this celebrity is not good for a person's health, and if I ever got sick in California  or Nevada I'd be on the first plane back to Australia, before I'd let any of those celebrity quacks near my true blue veins.

These celebrity jokers need to learn to call the doctor when you are sick, not when you are well, as the doctors have to do something , have to scrawl a prescription, otherwise the joker doesn't feel he's getting his moneys worth.

Prescription drugs my butt. Its institutionalised legal dealing. 

It will be interesting to see what the swabs show from the poor little bastard.

gg


----------



## Green08 (27 June 2009)

> The great irony is, he never had his childhood.




Yes prospector, he didn't have a childhood. Some people don't. He found a unique way of expressing his lose and shared that with people who resinated.

I know you didn't bring this up.

As for being child like as an adult. Is there anything wrong with it? 

He lived as he wanted. I doubt the lifestyle of many here or guests, live to the personal standards we set ourselves for our choices.

We all have misgivings and have done some stupid things (there are those that are perfect and can't fault themselves) with his son over the balcony in Berlin - OK not a great move, he apologised, for F sake move on!!

Media will repeat and most mundane and small acts of silliness to keep the ratings up. I'm a bit surprised how much it has engulfed the channels. I would like to know what else is going on. I'm sure the world is still out there.........Dolce and Gabanna....HELLO


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

I agree the doctors didnt help him in his life at all - 

What sort of plastic surgeon would do that to a man ? 
I'll tell you, the sort that takes the money and doesnt give a stuff.

He was trusting and for some reason al the wrong people were in hs life, his doctor, what a blood sucking incompetant prick he'd be, Jackson was rehersing day and night and he just wasn't up to it but the doc filled him with more crap anyway, I hope they charge the bastard.

Yes I know I'm taking a lot for granted but i dont see how a man can have a personal physician and end up in that shape.

BTW - Celine Dion is saying this is akin to the deaths on JFK and Elvis - see I'm not alone in that view GG



> Celine Dion, the Canadian pop singer, said it "feels like when (John F.) Kennedy died, when Elvis Presley died. We are not only talking about a talented person dying, it's an amazing loss."


----------



## Green08 (27 June 2009)

> I reckon his doctors probably killed him.




Ah GG, now don't go starting rumours. Fleetwood Mac disbanded a while ago. Rise above the need to think ahead of publicly released reports



> He was on so much juice, uppers and downers to keep him going.




Aren't you talking about the majority of truckies pulling the load to Woolies and Coles??  Sounds like Pandit treading water


----------



## Prospector (27 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Mr Burns is a real softie! :




Actually, I would like to clarify this.  A softie to me doesnt mean someone who is weak and gushy;  but as he himself stated later (maybe earlier?) I sense he is fiercely loyal to those whom he values and holds dear to him.  And when those are attacked he comes out blazing! :

Last night they mentioned (and I had forgotten) that he had suffered serious burns to his head doing a Pepsi commercial.  Not sure of the timing, but that would hardly have helped his appearance, and we didnt see him for a long time after that.

I think this is much bigger than Elvis - although he is before my time I dont think he wrote any of his music and all he really was (apparently) a charismatic and sexy singer.  Didnt rock my boat at all, but obviously he did it for others.


----------



## beamstas (27 June 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkDOSM8bDN4&feature=related

He should have stopped at about 14 seconds


----------



## Tink (27 June 2009)

LOL beamstas - that was good

I say 18 secs

Very cute : )

Didnt he have problems with his skin? Pigmentation?
You never know whats true and whats not in the paper..


----------



## Green08 (27 June 2009)

I saw that video some time ago, thought it was clever.

Though I do think his face was embellished at the end digitally. Who knows?

What I find interesting in the comments here and there, people saying

Wacko Jacko, Did he melt? Plastic surgeon should have stopped ………..

But - what is the timely quote we give our children

"It doesn't matter what a person looks like on the outside, it's what inside that counts"

"Don't judge a book by its cover"

The world is full of hypocrites


----------



## nunthewiser (27 June 2009)

STOP PRESS!!!

its been a huge media hoax !!

micheal jackson is alive and well , i just saw him at victoria markets , melbourne!

we can all go back to slagging him off instead now


----------



## Krusty the Klown (27 June 2009)

I thought it was a hoax at first.

I don't actually own any of his albums, but having been a musician for 25 years myself, he is an artist that is not easily dismissed.

Watch him perform on stage with the Jacksons, he was the most charismatic performer I have ever seen and that was below the age of 10!!! A true "prodigy".

I think most people understate his ability as a songwriter - that tends to get forgotten about, as there is so much else to talk about with him. People will be still listening to his songs in 50 years - that is the sign a great songwriter. 

I don't like to use the word "genius", because I don't know if he was one, but genius and eccentricity seem to go hand in hand don't they?


----------



## bunyip (27 June 2009)

Personally I never understood what people saw Michael Jackson or why they idolised him. 
Poor bugger definitely a screw loose, was obviously very confused about his manhood, would have been better named 'The Queen Of Pop', rather than the king. 
Still, I don't doubt that he was a decent person and certainly a legend in his own lifetime. Sad loss for the people who loved him, particularly his family and close friends.


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2009)

The album "THRILLER" being played backwards was heard at the hospital where Michael Jackson died. Hospital staff have advised the press it is just Michael "de composing".


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

Ch 9 has a special on but stupid Karl Stephanovic is hosting it and whats worse that have his freeking brother in the US doing it from that end.


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Ch 9 has a special on but stupid Karl Stephanovic is hosting it and whats worse that have his freeking brother in the US doing it from that end.




Coolio .... bookend robots !! Now that is television !!!!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 June 2009)

What ever happened to Bubbles the Chimp.

If he is still alive will he be in the front pew with the family at the funeral?

gg


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2009)

That is Bubbles on the right ... no wait ... left ... no wait ...


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

Classy commentary, maybe if he brought out a collection of favorite beer drinking songs he might appeal to some of you more.


----------



## robots (27 June 2009)

hello,

highest selling album of all time, Thriller

legend man, 

thankyou
robots


----------



## robots (27 June 2009)

hello,

and thats 50 million sales for Thriller, 

thankyou
associate professor robots


----------



## knocker (27 June 2009)

looks like he did a heath lol Too much drugs oh well. god bless his soul lol


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Classy commentary, maybe if he brought out a collection of favorite beer drinking songs he might appeal to some of you more.




Now there's a thought!! OR he might have thought twice before becoming cannon fodder to the press on paedophile charges maybe? OR Jackson said of his pet, "My chimp Bubbles is a constant delight". OR what the hell is with the matching red leather outfits?

No doubting the guy was a musical genius and his albums have sold millions around the world etc. etc. etc. But if he only bought out a good beer drinking album he would have been immortalised to more of us neanderthals with no sense of rhythm. ROFL.


----------



## robots (27 June 2009)

hello,

great career Michael, 50 mil sales for Thriller, LARGEST of all time

well done, over 50 classics

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2009)

Hey robots .... still can't outdo Elton John for "Candle in the wind" ... 37 million copies for ONE single. 

"The public perception of what Michael is as a human being has been highly exaggerated. Those articles are hard for me to relate to. For instance, Bubbles is more fun than a lot of people I know. I saw Bubbles at a wedding in a tux. He has great table manners."
””Quincy Jones


----------



## robots (27 June 2009)

hello,

what an entertainer, dance schools will be banging the moonwalk this week

forever

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Hey robots .... still can't outdo Elton John for "Candle in the wind" ... 37 million copies for ONE single.




Wrong - 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_albums_worldwide


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2009)

Tsk tsk tsk Mr Burns ... so quick to the negative aren't we ! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_singles_worldwide

Not album .... single ... as in one song only.


----------



## robots (27 June 2009)

hello,

sorry have to edit that, Thriller sold 100 - 109 million 

thanks Michael, 

thankyou
robots


----------



## Bullock (27 June 2009)

One of the greatest singing and dancing acts ever. A talented career spanning decades. I have many great memories of his songs and music growing up through the 70's, 80's, and 90's.


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Tsk tsk tsk Mr Burns ... so quick to the negative aren't we !
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_singles_worldwide
> 
> Not album .... single ... as in one song only.




Thats only because KRudd bought 3 m of them because of his gay mans preferrences.


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Thats only because KRudd bought 3 m of them because of his gay mans preferrences.




I heard he had bought them all and was going to use them as carbon credits for his constant plane flights to offset his emissions in parliament?


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

trainspotter said:


> I heard he had bought them all and was going to use them as carbon credits for his constant plane flights to offset his emissions in parliament?




I'll go with that, sounds just like KRudd. Well done trainspotter


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I'll go with that, sounds just like KRudd. Well done trainspotter




*receives pat on the head gratefully*


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

trainspotter said:


> *receives pat on the head gratefully*




off topic, are you a train/rail fan, ? real or models ?


----------



## beamstas (27 June 2009)

From his songs he obviously missed alot of his childhood,
No wonder he made neverland and acted like such a kid,
He was bought up in the media, give him a break!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I agree the doctors didnt help him in his life at all -
> 
> What sort of plastic surgeon would do that to a man ?
> I'll tell you, the sort that takes the money and doesnt give a stuff.
> ...




Burnsie,

This has been hard for you, his death, I'm sorry you feel down.

Are you going to any memorial services for him here in Australia?

gg


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

beamstas said:


> From his songs he obviously missed alot of his childhood,
> No wonder he made neverland and acted like such a kid,
> He was bought up in the media, give him a break!




He had no off stage life, he was either performing or standing in the wings waiting to go on.

A complcated person, it's only now people look back and see what he meant to so many millions not what he became toward the end.


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2009)

Neither ... I like the saying "The light at the end of the tunnel could just be a train coming the other way" ... I prefer to spot these trainwrecks from a distance rather than up close and personal ... hence my handle of "trainspotter".


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Burnsie,
> 
> This has been hard for you, his death, I'm sorry you feel down.
> 
> ...




Hey gg, no don't know of any here but expecting something very special from his friends in the USA.

I never gave him a second thought in recent years but now he's gone you realise he was with you all the way through a certain period in your life.


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Neither ... I like the saying "The light at the end of the tunnel could just be a train coming the other way" ... I prefer to spot these trainwrecks from a distance rather than up close and personal ... hence my handle of "trainspotter".




Good that saves a whole lot of BS discussion about trains


----------



## Julia (27 June 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> The words in this song according to Michael was the most honest song he wrote about his life. His clearly longing for his lost childhood.
> 
> Child Of Innocence (written by Michael Jackson)
> 
> ...



_
I didn't know that song.  It's beautiful.  Thanks, xyz.  Could apply to a lot of people, I guess.




MrBurns said:



			I agree the doctors didnt help him in his life at all - 

What sort of plastic surgeon would do that to a man ? 
I'll tell you, the sort that takes the money and doesnt give a stuff.

He was trusting and for some reason al the wrong people were in hs life, his doctor, what a blood sucking incompetant prick he'd be, Jackson was rehersing day and night and he just wasn't up to it but the doc filled him with more crap anyway, I hope they charge the bastard.

Yes I know I'm taking a lot for granted but i dont see how a man can have a personal physician and end up in that shape.

BTW - Celine Dion is saying this is akin to the deaths on JFK and Elvis - see I'm not alone in that view GG
		
Click to expand...


Whoa there, Mr Burns.  A little too soon to be making such assumptions.
The plastic surgery may have first happened after his injuries in the fire and then seemingly became an obsession.

Let's just wait and see what the toxicology shows.  Even then, that won't take into account dependence on narcotics if that's what the problem was.




trainspotter said:



			*receives pat on the head gratefully*
		
Click to expand...



Pretty funny, trainspotter._


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2009)

*winks at Julia* Glad to see someone gets my sense of humour.


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Good that saves a whole lot of BS discussion about trains




Never bait a trainspotter as they have a tendency to cry when provoked and none of us want that, do we? They will tell their mothers when they get home as well and dob.


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

Julia said:


> Whoa there, Mr Burns.  A little too soon to be making such assumptions.
> The plastic surgery may have first happened after his injuries in the fire and then seemingly became an obsession.
> Let's just wait and see what the toxicology shows.  Even then, that won't take into account dependence on narcotics if that's what the problem was.




Dont think the change came after the accident, not sure.

He died from an overdose of Demerol, similar to morpheine.


----------



## Tink (27 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> it's only now people look back and see what he meant to so many millions not what he became toward the end.




well said


----------



## Julia (27 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Dont think the change came after the accident, not sure.
> 
> He died from an overdose of Demerol, similar to morpheine.



It's pethidine in this part of the world.


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

Julia said:


> It's pethidine in this part of the world.




Yes I was trying to remember that, makes you feel good, they used to give it to you after operations or was it before ? 
I remember , nice effect.


----------



## Julia (27 June 2009)

It's a narcotic analgesic, usually used post-operatively.  And yep, it's very nice.  That's why it's so devastatingly addictive.


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

Julia said:


> It's a narcotic analgesic, usually used post-operatively.  And yep, it's very nice.  That's why it's so devastatingly addictive.




I remember my mother many years ago asking the doc if she could have more of that after an op, she was a big fan, but to take it as a recreational drug ? and with your doctor present ? doesn't compute.


----------



## Green08 (27 June 2009)

MTV have a special on now, Michael's top 30 get up and have a dance!


----------



## Tink (27 June 2009)

Green08 said:


> MTV have a special on now, Michael's top 30 get up and have a dance!





 :


----------



## mayk (28 June 2009)

RIP Michael. 

A video introduction to Vitiligo.


----------



## Mr J (28 June 2009)

Green08 said:


> MTV have a special on now, Michael's top 30 get up and have a dance!




That was on Friday evening .


----------



## robots (28 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I remember my mother many years ago asking the doc if she could have more of that after an op, she was a big fan, but to take it as a recreational drug ? and with your doctor present ? doesn't compute.




hello,

doctors who "get on it" use pethidine, 

it still goes missing at many hospitals

thanks Michael Jackson for the ride brother

thankyou
robots


----------



## bunyip (28 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Classy commentary, maybe if he brought out a collection of favorite beer drinking songs he might appeal to some of you more.




I doubt if he'd have appealed to me no matter what he did.  
But if he'd conducted himself like a man instead of like a queer, I would have had more respect for him. The bloke made my skin crawl with his sickly, effeminate manner and his oily, pooncy image.

I'll never understand why hero worship and/or adulation are heaped on people like that. If someone's music appeals, great, but I just can't see that musical talent and charismatic on-stage performances are reason enough to hero-worship or adore someone  - particularly when their off-stage behaviour is as bizarre and sickening as that displayed by Michael Jackson.
No wonder he was known as 'Whacko Jacko'!


----------



## trainspotter (28 June 2009)

That pretty much nails it for me Bunyip !! Just come on down and tell us what you really think .....


----------



## robots (28 June 2009)

hello,

so many classics, no.1 performer the world has seen

over 50 classics, and just living his life how HE wants, fantastic

thanks Michael 

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## Prospector (28 June 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Tsk tsk tsk Mr Burns ... so quick to the negative aren't we !
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_singles_worldwide
> 
> Not album .... single ... as in one song only.




Actually, your posts are the negative ones in a thread which is about those who enjoyed the talents of a man by posting incidental statistics that dont influence what we think about him.  We simply enjoyed his athleticism, talented dance moves that were combined with the ability to belt out a great song.  And not losing a beat and maintaining his breath.  Oh yeah, and he mainly composed his songs too.  Why is that hero worship?  I admire his talents, he made my life more enjoyable, and he contributed hugely to the world of music and composition.  Do I care he if was gay?  Nope.  Do I care if he was wacky?  Nope, that comes with being a genius!  If he was 'normal' then he wouldnt have created what he did.

Some will admire him, others will hate him - I would rather admire someone than hate them - far more enriching for me.

I can imagine the concerts that he and Freddie Mercury will be having in heaven.


----------



## Tink (28 June 2009)

Great post Prospector



Prospector said:


> I can imagine the concerts that he and Freddie Mercury will be having in heaven.


----------



## noirua (29 June 2009)

It looks as if Michael Jackson, not so well known for his business acumen, has salted away his assets and cash leaving everyone to chase around all over the place to find it.  Bahrain looks the first stop.
Even so his 50% deal with Sony, including rights to all the Beatles song, is said to be worth US$500 million, no one should starve in the end.


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 June 2009)

noirua said:


> It looks as if Michael Jackson, not so well known for his business acumen, has salted away his assets and cash leaving everyone to chase around all over the place to find it.  Bahrain looks the first stop.
> Even so his 50% deal with Sony, including rights to all the Beatles song, is said to be worth US$500 million, no one should starve in the end.




There will be no-one else like him or will emulate his talent.

I thought he was especially great when surrounded by his brothers.


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 June 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> There will be no-one else like him or will emulate his talent.
> 
> I thought he was especially great when surrounded by his brothers.





You probably cannot listen to the whole song because it's getting "too many" hits at the moment. But don't worry it's a great song.


----------



## Tink (29 June 2009)

Yep great song Gumby : )


----------



## Agentm (29 June 2009)

this little gem is what makes me laugh..

the woman is obviously not with it.. and the thought that MJ selected this brood mare to inseminate is hilarious

Rowe, 50, married Jackson at the Sheraton Hotel in Sydney in 1996, later giving birth to "Prince" Michael Joseph Jackson Jr, 12, and Paris Michael Katherine Jackson, 11.

She gave Jackson full custody of the children when the couple divorced in 1999 but stayed silent on their marriage until his death last Thursday.

Rowe, who lives on a ranch in California, said she would not fight for her two children in the wake of Jackson's death because she never developed an attachment to them.

"I was never a good mother ... It was a better feeling giving them to him than it was keeping them as my own," she told News of the World.

"I know I will never see them again. I was never cut out to be a mother - I was no good.

"It's just like I impregnate my mares for breeding. It was very technical,'' she said.

*"Just like I stick the sperm up my horse, this is what they did to me. I was his thoroughbred.*

*"I don't want these children in my life. My children are my animals now."`*

that last line, imho she got that wrong, the children would probably yearn for their mother and wonder wtf happened and why she does not care about them right now.. even if what this wacko says is true, its not something you would want these children to know read or even understand of their real mother..(or foals in her case as she mentally sees these children)

this is a real sad story, tragic and humorous in its content


----------



## MrBurns (29 June 2009)

Michael spoke to me today, this was on the nature strip next to the footpath when I was walking -


----------



## Prospector (29 June 2009)

Agentm said:


> "I know I will never see them again. I was never cut out to be a mother - I was no good.
> 
> "It's just like I impregnate my mares for breeding. It was very technical,'' she said.
> 
> ...




I find all that really repulsive.  Why couldnt she just shut up.  The worst thing is that the children will no doubt read what she had to say about them.  Why couldnt she just stick to breeding horses.  Life is cruel.


----------



## kincella (29 June 2009)

he's been wearing a wig for years....he was bald....head full of needle holes

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/story/0,28383,25705511-5019114,00.html


----------



## Prospector (29 June 2009)

You know, I just dont see how this stuff 'leaks' from Government authorities.  And even the 911 message has been released.  I really dont want to remember him as he died, just the music legacy he left.


----------



## trainspotter (29 June 2009)

Prospector wrote:- Actually, your posts are the negative ones in a thread which is about those who enjoyed the talents of a man by posting incidental statistics that dont influence what we think about him.

#165 :- I wrote "No doubting the guy was a musical genius and his albums have sold millions around the world etc. etc. etc."

Never once said he was gay. Questioned the paedophile charges against him a coupla times. Elucidated that it was sad as to what he had become and how the media portrayed him. That is until he passed away. Mentioned to robots that he doesn't have the number 1 selling "single". Other than that, not much really.

I find it intriguing that prior to his death the guy was off the radar and considered a liability in mainstram media. YES he sold out 50 concerts and now the promoter is in a world of pain as the insurance company Lloyd's would only risk 50% and with very strict conditions. YES he sold 750 million albums. YES "Thriller" sold 110 million copies. All fact. Never in dispute.

I am not trying to convince anyone to change their opinion of MJ as one of the greatest musical talents of our generation. Same as John Lenon, Elvis Presley, Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, lead singer of Blindmelon Shannon Hoon. There are so many who have died for their cause. He was. End of discussion.


----------



## Prospector (29 June 2009)

trainspotter said:


> #165 :- I wrote "No doubting the guy was a musical genius and his albums have sold millions around the world etc. etc. etc."
> Never once said he was gay. Questioned the paedophile charges against him a coupla times. Elucidated that it was sad as to what he had become and how the media portrayed him. That is until he passed away. Mentioned to robots that he doesn't have the number 1 selling "single". Other than that, not much really.
> .




Okey dokey.  Fair enough. : The gay thing was kind of a random comment more than an actual reference.  Just thought that you were making the point that the all time biggest selling song was important, when in the overall scheme of things it wasnt.  And was probably defending Mr Burns  too quickly....


----------



## MrBurns (29 June 2009)

> lead singer of Blindmelon Shannon Hoon


----------



## MrBurns (29 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Okey dokey.  Fair enough. : The gay thing was kind of a random comment more than an actual reference.  Just thought that you were making the point that the all time biggest selling song was important, when in the overall scheme of things it wasnt.  And was probably defending Mr Burns  too quickly....




Never to soon to defend me Prospector

I think he was , what's the term for being without a sexual preference ? asexual ?

And being bald, so are a lot of Hollwood stars, Burt Reynolds and I believe John Travolta for starters. Elton John of course etc


----------



## trainspotter (29 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Okey dokey.  Fair enough. : The gay thing was kind of a random comment more than an actual reference.  Just thought that you were making the point that the all time biggest selling song was important, when in the overall scheme of things it wasnt.  And was probably defending Mr Burns  too quickly....




Lolling at you for leaping to Mr Burns defence. I am sure Mr Burns acerbic wit is a skilful match for any person who dares sabre rattle in his general direction.


----------



## trainspotter (29 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


>




Blindmelon has a song called "No Rain" and Shannon Hoon was the lead singer who died of a drug overdose in 1995. The song was a bit of a hit in 1992 and I kinda liked it cause the lyrics touched me in the right cerebral cortex. It also had a Beegirl kinda thingy jumping around. Don't know why but it looked good and the tune was catchy.

Anyways ... the point is that this guy was truly musically gifted and should have gone onto bigger and better things rather than jabbing a needle in his eyeball and croaking basically.


----------



## Prospector (29 June 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Lolling at you for leaping to Mr Burns defence. I am sure Mr Burns acerbic wit is a skilful match for any person who dares sabre rattle in his general direction.




yeah, but he 'looked' after me once when someone who is thankfully no longer with us, got horribly personal and this 'lil gal doesn't forget her white knights.  There are a few here actually!:

I even changed my by-line today coz I'm not scared to post anymore.


----------



## trainspotter (29 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> yeah, but he 'looked' after me once when someone who is thankfully no longer with us, got horribly personal and this 'lil gal doesn't forget her white knights.  There are a few here actually!:
> 
> I even changed my by-line today coz I'm not scared to post anymore.




Wahooooooooooo for white knights ! Sorry to you if someone went down the weak path and made it personal and upset you in a thread. That really bites.  "Just the facts Maam ... just the facts"


----------



## trainspotter (29 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Michael spoke to me today, this was on the nature strip next to the footpath when I was walking -




Did you look under it to see what was there?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 June 2009)

He died bald, a belly full of tablets, skin peppered with needle marks and weighing 51k.

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/story/0,28383,25705511-5019114,00.html


----------



## theshadow (29 June 2009)

Agentm said:


> this little gem is what makes me laugh..
> 
> the woman is obviously not with it.. and the thought that MJ selected this brood mare to inseminate is hilarious
> 
> ...




Wow people still believe this crap. This was from like 5 years ago and she denied this. The media are really getting desperate for news. Do your research and Don't believe everything you read guys. Especially from tabloid newspapers from Britain.


----------



## bunyip (29 June 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Blindmelon has a song called "No Rain" and Shannon Hoon was the lead singer who died of a drug overdose in 1995. The song was a bit of a hit in 1992 and I kinda liked it cause the lyrics touched me in the right cerebral cortex. It also had a Beegirl kinda thingy jumping around. Don't know why but it looked good and the tune was catchy.
> 
> Anyways ... the point is that this guy was truly musically gifted and should have gone onto bigger and better things rather than jabbing a needle in his eyeball and croaking basically.




Was he truly musically gifted and talented though, or did he possess only 'artifical talent' that was heavily dependent on all the jazz and glitter and aerobic moves and stage effects and all the other performers on the stage with him?
If he'd got up on the stage with a guitar in his hand and just three other blokes like the Beatles and some of the other bands of old, minus all the jazz and glitter and stage effects, would his performances have got the same rave reviews?


----------



## Tink (29 June 2009)

theshadow said:


> Wow people still believe this crap. This was from like 5 years ago and she denied this. The media are really getting desperate for news. Do your research and Don't believe everything you read guys. Especially from tabloid newspapers from Britain.




well said Shadow... 

The media is going to have a field day with Michael Jackson 
The rubbish they are going to dredge up just for a scoop is going to be never ending..

The shock factor doesnt work with me ..


----------



## MrBurns (29 June 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Did you look under it to see what was there?




No way, it looked brand new, never seen anything like it on the street, spooky only a few days after MJ dies.


----------



## Tink (29 June 2009)

bunyip said:


> Was he truly musically gifted and talented though, or did he possess only 'artifical talent' that was heavily dependent on all the jazz and glitter and aerobic moves and stage effects and all the other performers on the stage with him?
> If he'd got up on the stage with a guitar in his hand and just three other blokes like the Beatles and some of the other bands of old, minus all the jazz and glitter and stage effects, would his performances have got the same rave reviews?




I think numbers speak for themselves Bunyip...

Jackson's 1982 album Thriller remains the world's best-selling album of all time, and four of his other solo studio albums are among the world's best-selling records: Off the Wall (1979), Bad (1987), Dangerous (1991) and HIStory (1995)

One of the few artists to have been inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame twice
Multiple Guinness World Records — including one for "Most Successful Entertainer of All Time"  
13 Grammy Awards, 
13 number one singles in his solo career, 
and the sale of 750 million records worldwide

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Jackson

He sold out 50 concerts just in London and he hasnt played since 2000, says enough..


----------



## Julia (29 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> I really dont want to remember him as he died, just the music legacy he left.



Agree, Prospector.   I don't get what it is that compels some people to want to ferret for every potential unpleasant fact or suggestion that they can find.

I'd have thought that his drug habit was pretty sad and entirely personal.
Ditto his sexual preferences, if any.
No need for it and/or his baldness to be splashed all around the world.

I don't recall any such salacious commentary when Heath Ledger died of a prescription drug overdose.

It's my guess that Michael Jackson, for various reasons, suffered a good deal in his lifetime.  Might be good to just leave his memory alone.

And bunyip, it's not just his musical talent.  He could dance like no one else I ever saw.


----------



## MrBurns (29 June 2009)

Julia said:


> Agree, Prospector.   I don't get what it is that compels some people to want to ferret for every potential unpleasant fact or suggestion that they can find.
> 
> I'd have thought that his drug habit was pretty sad and entirely personal.
> Ditto his sexual preferences, if any.
> ...




Like school children they poke cruel fun because he was different.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 June 2009)

Julia said:


> Agree, Prospector.   I don't get what it is that compels some people to want to ferret for every potential unpleasant fact or suggestion that they can find.
> 
> I'd have thought that his drug habit was pretty sad and entirely personal.
> Ditto his sexual preferences, if any.
> ...






MrBurns said:


> Like school children they poke cruel fun because he was different.




At the risk of getting blown away by two people who I admire for their courageous posts, I must say that I saw Michael Jackson as a very weird product of a very dysfunctional childhood, manipulated by his parents, numerous hangers on, producers, doctors and an insatiable fan base.

His behaviour around children, were it not for his fame and money would have earned him in excess of 50 years in jail.

He destroyed his life with hypochondriasis, useless plastic surgery and the tolerance of professionals who should have known better.

I'm not a fan of pop and have never been able to dance, so cannot comment on his skills as an artist.

gg


----------



## Prospector (29 June 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> At the risk of getting blown away by two people who I admire for their courageous posts, I must say that I saw Michael Jackson as a very weird product of a very dysfunctional childhood, manipulated by his parents, numerous hangers on, producers, doctors and an insatiable fan base.
> 
> His behaviour around children, were it not for his fame and money would have earned him in excess of 50 years in jail.
> 
> ...




GG, to all that I simply say you cant have the talent and genius and expect a normal person.  He burnt his face and hair in an accident filming a Pepsi ad, and he did have Vitiligo - those drugs were found in his room.  Hypochondriasis is hardly a reason not to admire someone, nor is his childhood his fault - in fact his songs were a cry for help and understanding.  As for the allegations of Pedophilia - MJ was a child himself, none of the allegations proven and parents being bought off suggests they were manipulating him.  No person would accept payment for the abuse of their child.

Close your eyes for a while and listen to the words of his ballads,  maybe you might 'hear' the real Michael Jackson.


----------



## wayneL (29 June 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ...the tolerance of professionals who should have known better.




This is particularly disappointing and there are numerous similar examples over the years.


----------



## trainspotter (29 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> No way, it looked brand new, never seen anything like it on the street, spooky only a few days after MJ dies.




Hmmmm ... now that is kinda spooky. Never ever open the door to the attic I say !!


----------



## MrBurns (29 June 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I must say that I saw Michael Jackson as a very weird product of a very dysfunctional childhood, manipulated by his parents, numerous hangers on, producers, doctors and an insatiable fan base.
> His behaviour around children, were it not for his fame and money would have earned him in excess of 50 years in jail.
> He destroyed his life with hypochondriasis, useless plastic surgery and the tolerance of professionals who should have known better.
> I'm not a fan of pop and have never been able to dance, so cannot comment on his skills as an artist.
> gg




Yes he had a bad childhood, all work no play.
He was unique, how many 11 year olds could perform like he did ?

He was artistic and sometimes in extreme cases that can lead to eccentricity which it did in this case, he wasn't a strong personality and had a lot of money, therefore the hangers on moved in, it was all down hill from that point.
I really don't think he had sex with anyone including children but related to them more than adults.
If he was having sex with kids he wouldn't have made the statements about sharing his bed.
I agree his attitude toward them was weird but he was completely honest about it , naive.
Once again he was a part of my early adult life and I remember him fondly for that, I don't even know if I have any of his music at present.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> GG, to all that I simply say you cant have the talent and genius and expect a normal person.  He burnt his face and hair in an accident filming a Pepsi ad, and he did have Vitiligo - those drugs were found in his room.  Hypochondriasis is hardly a reason not to admire someone, nor is his childhood his fault - in fact his songs were a cry for help and understanding.  As for the allegations of Pedophilia - MJ was a child himself, none of the allegations proven and parents being bought off suggests they were manipulating him.  No person would accept payment for the abuse of their child.
> 
> Close your eyes for a while and listen to the words of his ballads,  maybe you might 'hear' the real Michael Jackson.




I take your point. The second Mrs Gumnut was a fan and left some of her collection in the boat shed. I plan on listening to them after reading you guys expressing such respect for his art.

gg


----------



## bunyip (29 June 2009)

Tink said:


> I think numbers speak for themselves Bunyip...
> 
> Jackson's 1982 album Thriller remains the world's best-selling album of all time, and four of his other solo studio albums are among the world's best-selling records: Off the Wall (1979), Bad (1987), Dangerous (1991) and HIStory (1995)
> 
> ...




Tink

The numbers only tell us what we already know - that he was immensely popular. What they don't tell us is how much of his popularity was due to his musical talent, and how much of it was due to the razzmatazz,  the way out costumes, and the co-performers that were all part of his show.

I'm not passing judgement on his ability as an entertainer....I'm just trying to look at it objectively.


----------



## Trembling Hand (29 June 2009)

I think what killed him was the realisation that he made a big mistake,


----------



## bunyip (29 June 2009)

Julia said:


> And bunyip, it's not just his musical talent.  He could dance like no one else I ever saw.




Julia.......You haven't seen me dance yet!!


----------



## Tink (29 June 2009)

bunyip said:


> I'm not passing judgement on his ability as an entertainer....I'm just trying to look at it objectively.




well only time will tell Bunyip, but I dont think if you are buying a CD, you are going with razzamatazz, you are enjoying the songs...


----------



## Julia (29 June 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> At the risk of getting blown away by two people who I admire for their courageous posts, I must say that I saw Michael Jackson as a very weird product of a very dysfunctional childhood, manipulated by his parents, numerous hangers on, producers, doctors and an insatiable fan base.



gg, that's entirely correct.   What I'm trying to say is that his peculiarities would have been as a result of his life experiences, especially a sort of non-childhood, probably a sense of never fitting in, being like his peers etc.

I'm not suggesting that he was a 'normal' person (whatever that is).
He seemed to be obsessed with never growing up, and probably his very unusual predilection for children as companions was connected with this, rather than any paedophilia.

I don't know, and don't really care.   He gave a lot to the entertainment world and it just seems a poor exchange to me that on his death we can't leave him in peace, rather than behave like vultures around the entrails.
It all just seems a bit grubby to me.




bunyip said:


> Julia.......You haven't seen me dance yet!!




Hmm.   That's a pleasure I just might postpone for a while, Bunyip.


----------



## bunyip (30 June 2009)

Tink said:


> well only time will tell Bunyip, but I dont think if you are buying a CD, you are going with razzamatazz, you are enjoying the songs...




Some people were fans of Jackson's music, others were fans of his showmanship and the razzamatazz that went with it, some were fans of both.
Either way, they bought his music and will continue to do so.

My personal opinion is that Jackson's popularity was due largely to his considerable ability as a showman. Without the showmanship, his success may have been limited if he'd relied solely on his musical talent.
In terms of pure musical ability I don't think he was in the same league as The Beatles, The Delltones, The Beach Boys, Johnny Cash, and a number of other artists I could name. These fellers were pure musical talent with very little showmanship to dress it up.


----------



## Tink (30 June 2009)

I can understand what you are saying Bunyip, but in music, people look for different things, and I think Michael Jackson was a break through and inspiration to alot of people...

The music you are talking about, alot is classic, his was pop..

Off topic -- I was just thinking the other day that Elizabeth Taylor idolized him, imagine the day she goes - alot would be in mourning...


----------



## mayk (30 June 2009)

An article some may find interesting.



> Michael Jackson Died For Our Sins
> 
> By: Mike Gerber
> 
> ...



http://www.tinyrevolution.com/mt/archives/003001.html


----------



## kincella (30 June 2009)

there are 3 little children....12,11 and 7
lets think about his children that are left behind....he was an abused kid...abused by his parents and his family....an article yesterday suggested that he abused his children, just like he abused his body and mind....and now his mother aged 79 has gained custody of them....the abused cycle continues....
god help the little children


----------



## Tink (30 June 2009)




----------



## Agentm (30 June 2009)

theshadow said:


> Wow people still believe this crap. This was from like 5 years ago and she denied this. The media are really getting desperate for news. Do your research and Don't believe everything you read guys. Especially from tabloid newspapers from Britain.




hey shadow,,  thanks for the response

i got the article from 9msm yesterday.. i know they are unreliable and it did not get repeated in the ageonline, so i had my suspicions later on.. 

your correct, the article is a fake as its being reported today,, when i saw it merely posted it and did not research the source as i thought msm may have done so..  

i viewed the article as humorous and tragic, and the comments insensitive..

now i view the article as fake and insensitive to the children.. the author needs therapy

cheers

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/entertainment/831672/rowes-jackson-interview-fake-says-lawyer


msm's attempt at a retraction..



A newspaper interview that quoted Michael Jackson’s ex-wife as saying he was not the biological father of his two children is a fake, her attorney says.

And a tabloid report that provided details from the "leaked autopsy" of the pop icon's body is also untrue, according to the Los Angeles County Coroner's Office.


The News of the World interview with former Jackson wife Debbie Rowe, which has since been removed from its website, quoted her as saying: "I offered him my womb … [but] it wasn't Michael's sperm."

"I got paid for it, and I've moved on. I know I will never see my children again."

*But Rowe's lawyer Marta Almli claims the quotes were made up, saying: "The interview did not occur … the article is a complete fabrication." *


----------



## Agentm (30 June 2009)

in all fairness debbie rowe did do an interview and this is the transcript

Debbie Rowe Interview #2

The following interview was on November 25, 1997 and was on the Channel 4 NBC News show. This is the same interviewer and show as her first interview

DR = Debbie Rowe Jackson
CH = Chuck Henry
KL = Kelly Lange (in studio)

Visual Description

KL: We finally get to see the Jackson 3 together. The mom Debbie Rowe Jackson, dad the King Of Pop of course, Michael Jackson, and his Prince, their son. Chuck Henry spent the day with the family at Jackson's Neverland Ranch, and he came back with a very special report. Chuck ...

CH: Thanks Kelly, Debbie Rowe Jackson invited us up to the Neverland Ranch because she wanted to put the rumors and the speculation to rest. She wanted us to see her son. She wanted to talk about life with Michael. She says that she never thought living in the spotlight would be so difficult.

(Chuck Henry & Debbie Rowe sitting together on the grounds of Neverland Ranch)

DR: I, I didn't think it was going to be this brutal, really...

CH: Debbie Rowe talking about the tabloids. I met the Jackson family this weekend at their ranch in Neverland. And I asked Debbie Rowe to once again set the record straight. The tabloid have characterized her as a joke or a freak for having Michael's son.

DR: It's very hurtful, even if it's a lie. And, I don't care what The Enquirer says. They're not truthful, they're not truthful, they don't go for the facts. They go for the sensationalism, they go for the story, they don't care who they hurt.

(Michael and Lisa Marie together in South Africa)

KL: Then there are the stories about Michael having an affair with his ex-wife Lisa Marie Presley. Like the weekend they appeared together in South Africa.

(Chuck Henry and Debbie Rowe talking again)

DR: Then I heard that same weekend that Michael had married Lisa in Johannesburg. So I waited for him to call me that night and I said, "Oh, Congratulations," and he said, "For what?" I said, "You and Lisa got married, it's wonderful." I said, "Wait a minute, that means you have two wives!"

(Michael, Prince, Debbie and Chuck walking together)

CH: How does the Lisa thing get so out of hand.

DR: I'm not sure, if it's they want to think that Michael's out having an affair, that he's not capable of having a friendship. You know that, maybe with most people you can't have a friendship or relationship with an ex-wife or friend of the opposite sex, because all of a sudden your sleeping together.

(Michael walking with Prince, then they sit down on the grass)

CH: You never worry about anything, like fidelity?

DR: No

CH: Cheating on you?

DR: No, no we have great communication. It's totally by my approval, they have a relationship, and what people don't understand is his relationship with her is separate from his relationship with me. They're friends, they're very good friends, and I would never, I would never tell him, "Oh, you can't see your friends." He would never tell me I can't see my friends. I am glad that they have a relationship together. I am glad to see them together, they have a lot in common.

(Michael and Prince playing)

DR: Now there's nothing Michael could do that would humiliate me. Nothing. My friendship with him is the most important thing to me, and if this marriage gets in the way of that friendship, then we'll put that marriage aside. But I want to go on as friends, that's more important to me then anything else, especially with having kids.

CH: Now in fairness we contacted The Enquirer about it's response, the executive editor of the paper claims that they were the first to break many stories about the Jackson's.

This is part 2 of the interview

KL: The Jackson 3. What is it like to live with Michael Jackson? What kind of a dad is he? And what is it like to be his wife? Debbie Rowe Jackson invited us to the Neverland Ranch in the Santa Ynez Valley, she answered those questions and for the first time she got the record straight about baby number two.

(Michael, Prince, Debbie and Chuck walking)

CH: This is where baby Prince is growing up, it's a place called Neverland. It's here that we captured pictures, for the first time ever, of mom, the King of Pop and his Prince.

(Debbie and Chuck)

DR: It's heaven, it's heaven and it's where he can get away and be a dad, and be a kid, with his kid.

CH: And, the kind of father Michael is..

DR: The best, look at him (Michael and Prince Playing). That's what it's all about, that is what all this is about. CH: When Michael is home, can you give me an idea of what his day is like, I mean as far as with his son.

DR: Well, whenever they baby's awake he's with the baby, the whole time. If the baby's napping that when he steals away to work, to write music, to dance.

(All walking)

CH: But pretty soon this dad won't be stealing away from only one baby. The Jackson family is growing.

CH: So you're expecting?

(Debbie and Chuck)

DR: Yes, a little girl in May. And we are going to name her Paris Michael Katherine. I wanted to name her Michael after Michael but Michael said no. So we decided Paris because that's where she was conceived.

CH: Yeah

DR: Michael, because I really want Michael's name in her name, and Katherine after his mom.

(Michael and Prince sitting in grass)

CH: And how does Michael feel about having a baby girl?

DR: He's picking out clothes already to dress her up. You know, he's, he loves kids.

(All Walking)

CH: When we first came out the door, he said, "Well wait a minute, I want to go back up and get some toys for him." For Prince, so he goes back up and he brings down this giant lollipop, or whatever it was.

DR: Yeah, like father like son, definitely has daddy's sweet tooth.

(Debbie and Chuck)

CH: So little Prince is going to have a little sister.

DR: Yes.

CH: How about after that?

(They laugh)

DR: Give me a minute, give me a minute, I'm getting old. I hope so, I hope we can have a lot of kids together. He's such a great dad.

PART 3 NOT TRANSCRIBED YET.

Back to Transripts


----------



## bowman (30 June 2009)

bunyip said:


> Tink
> 
> The numbers only tell us what we already know - that he was immensely popular. What they don't tell us is how much of his popularity was due to his musical talent, and how much of it was due to the razzmatazz,  the way out costumes, and the co-performers that were all part of his show.
> 
> I'm not passing judgement on his ability as an entertainer....I'm just trying to look at it objectively.




It's all relative isn't it. The early Beatles haircuts were outrageous for their time.

And then a bit later there were these sedate outfits.

Having said that, Lennon and McCartney are songwriters in another league altogether.


----------



## Tink (30 June 2009)

Good post Agent

That was on TV the other day and the one with Lisa Marie Presley with Michael Jackson.

I think the tabloids just blow it all out of proportion, they dont care who they hurt in the long run, as long as the paper sells..

They should be penalized for publishing crap - too bad we cant get them to put it on the front page that they were WRONG ... 
wouldnt that be nice


----------



## Agentm (30 June 2009)

there was elvis, the king and mj the king of pop..

nothing comes close really..
US chart records and achievements
	This article does not cite any references or sources. Please help improve this article by adding citations to reliable sources. Unverifiable material may be challenged and removed. (July 2007)

    * Jackson had nine platinum singles in the United States, trailing only Elvis Presley (27) and Mariah Carey (10). Rihanna also has 9 platinum singles, which are only calculated by the RIAA for a fee, upon request.
    * Jackson had 16 gold singles in the United States, behind only Elvis Presley (54), Madonna (26), The Beatles (24), Mariah Carey (23), Janet Jackson (21), Whitney Houston (18), Elton John (17) and The Temptations (17).
    * Jackson's Thriller remained at number one for thirty-seven weeks, the longest-ever stay by a non-soundtrack album and second only to West Side Story.[1]
    * Thriller spent a record 80 consecutive weeks, more than a year and a half, in the Top 10 of the Billboard 200. It was the first of only three albums to remain on the Top 10 for more than a year (along with Alanis Morissette's Jagged Little Pill and Celine Dion's Falling into You).
    * "Thriller" is the best-selling album in U.S. history, at 50 million.
    * Thriller is the only album in the United States to have sold more copies than any other in two separate years, topping the sales charts in 1983 and 1984.
    * Four of Jackson's albums, Bad, Dangerous, HIStory, and Invincible, debuted at number one in the United States.
    * Jackson was the first artist to have four Top 10 singles from one album (Off the Wall).
    * Jackson was the first artist to have seven Top 10 singles from one album (Thriller), a feat matched only by his sister Janet and Bruce Springsteen.
    * Jackson was the first artist to simultaneously have the number one album and number one single on Billboard's Pop Charts and Black Charts.
    * Jackson was the first artist in the 1980s to have two simultaneous Top 5 hits ("Beat It" and "Billie Jean" on April 16, 1983).
    * Jackson is the only artist to have five number one hits from one LP, Bad ("Bad", "The Way You Make Me Feel", "Man in the Mirror", "I Just Can't Stop Loving You", and "Dirty Diana").
    * Jackson had nine number one singles in the 1980s, more than any other artist during the decade.
    * Jackson was the first artist to have a song debut as high as #5 on the Hot 100 ("Scream" in 1995).
    * Jackson was the first artist to ever have a song debut at number one on the Billboard Hot 100 ("You Are Not Alone").[1]
    * Jackson's album Bad remained in the top five of the Billboard 200 for 38 weeks, longer than any other album to date.
    * Jackson has had 13 number-one singles on Billboard's Hot 100 singles charts, trailing only The Beatles (20), Mariah Carey (18) and Elvis Presley (18 or 17, depending on source).
    * Jackson had 28 top ten hits on the Billboard Hot 100, trailing only The Beatles (29), Elvis Presley (36), and Madonna (37).
    * Jackson had 37 top 40 hits on the Hot 100.

[edit] Jackson's US number ones

Michael Jackson had 13 number one hits on the Billboard Hot 100 charts, and 1 number one collaboration, "Say Say Say", featuring Paul McCartney.

    * 1972: "Ben" (1 week)
    * 1979: "Don't Stop 'Til You Get Enough" (1 week)
    * 1980: "Rock with You" (4 weeks)
    * 1983: "Billie Jean" (7 weeks)
    * 1983: "Beat It" (3 weeks)
    * 1983: "Say Say Say" (6 weeks)
    * 1985: "We Are The World" (4 weeks) (this track is counted extraofficially, considering that was credited to USA for Africa)
    * 1987: "I Just Can't Stop Loving You" (with Siedah Garrett) (1 week)



    * 1987: "Bad" (2 weeks)
    * 1987: "The Way You Make Me Feel" (1 week)
    * 1988: "Man in the Mirror" (2 weeks)
    * 1988: "Dirty Diana" (1 week)
    * 1991: "Black or White" (7 weeks)
    * 1995: "You Are Not Alone" (1 week)

[edit] Jackson's US Top 10 Hits

Michael Jackson had 29 Top 10 hits on the Billboard Hot 100 charts.

    * 1971: "Got to Be There" #4
    * 1972: "Rockin Robin" #2
    * 1972: "Ben" #1
    * 1979: "Don't Stop Till You Get Enough" #1
    * 1980: "Rock With You" #1
    * 1980: "Off The Wall" #10
    * 1980: "She's Out Of My Life" #10
    * 1983: "The Girl Is Mine" (with Paul McCartney) #2
    * 1983: "Billie Jean" #1
    * 1983: "Beat It" #1
    * 1983: "Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'" #5
    * 1984: "Human Nature" #7
    * 1984: "P.Y.T." #10
    * 1984: "Say Say Say" (with Paul McCartney) #1
    * 1984: "Thriller" #4
    * 1985: "We Are The World" #1
    * 1987: "I Just Can't Stop Loving You" (with Siedah Garrett) #1



    * 1987: "Bad" #1
    * 1988: "The Way You Make Me Feel" #1
    * 1988: "Man In The Mirror" #1
    * 1988: "Dirty Diana" #1
    * 1989: "Smooth Criminal" #7
    * 1991: "Black or White" #1
    * 1992: "Remember The Time" #3
    * 1992: "In The Closet" #6
    * 1993: "Will You Be There" #7
    * 1995: "Scream"(with Janet Jackson) #5
    * 1995: "You Are Not Alone" #1
    * 2001: "You Rock My World" #10

[edit] Jackson's US R&B number ones

Michael Jackson had 13 number one hits on the Billboard R&B charts.

    * 1979: "Don't Stop 'Til You Get Enough" (5 weeks)
    * 1980: "Rock with You"
    * 1983: "The Girl Is Mine" (3 weeks)
    * 1983: "Billie Jean" (9 weeks)
    * 1983: "Beat It"
    * 1987: "I Just Can't Stop Loving You"
    * 1987: "Bad"



    * 1987: "The Way You Make Me Feel"
    * 1988: "Man in the Mirror"
    * 1988: "Another Part of Me"
    * 1991: "Remember the Time"
    * 1991: "In the Closet"
    * 1995: "You Are Not Alone" (4 weeks)

[edit] UK chart records and achievements

    * With 11.5 million copies, Michael Jackson is one of only eight musical acts that have sold more than 10 million singles in Britain.[2]
    * Jackson had 8 number one albums on the British charts, including billing him with the Jackson Five, and is tied with David Bowie for fourth place all time.[3] (Madonna has 10, Elvis Presley has 11, and the Beatles have 15.)
    * Jackson holds the record for the most Top 40 hits in the UK Singles Chart in one year, registering 19 in 2006.[2]
    * Jackson had 40 Top 10 hits in the UK Singles Chart.[4]
    * Jackson had 50 Top 40 hits in the UK Singles Chart.[4]
    * Jackson's Thriller and Bad' are the 8th- and 9th-highest-selling albums in UK history.

Besides Jackson, only Queen, with the 1st- and 7th-best-selling albums, has multiple entries in the top twenty. They are '.[5]

[edit] Jackson's UK number ones

Michael Jackson had seven number one hits on the UK Singles Charts.

    * 1981: "One Day in Your Life" (2 weeks)
    * 1983: "Billie Jean" (1 week)
    * 1987: "I Just Can't Stop Loving You" (with Siedah Garrett) (2 weeks)
    * 1991: "Black or White" (2 weeks)



    * 1995: "You Are Not Alone" (2 weeks)
    * 1995: "Earth Song" (6 weeks)
    * 1997: "Blood on the Dance Floor" (1 week)

[edit] French chart records and achievements

    * Invincible, released in 2001, had the highest first week of sales for a foreign album in France, shifting 166,000 copies.[6]
    * Jackson had four diamond albums in France. They are Thriller, Bad, Dangerous, and HIStory.
    * Jackson had 22 top ten hits on the French Top 100 Singles charts.
    * Jackson had 36 top 40 hits on the Top 100 Singles charts.

[edit] Jackson's French number ones

Michael Jackson had seven number one hits on the Top 100 Singles charts.

    * 1983: "Billie Jean" (3 weeks)
    * 1983: "Say Say Say" (1 week)
    * 1983: "Thriller" (3 weeks)
    * 1991: "Black or White" (2 weeks)



    * 1992: "Heal the World" (2 weeks)
    * 1995: "You Are Not Alone" (1 week)
    * 2001: "You Rock My World" (3 weeks)

[edit] German chart records and achievements

    * Jackson had five albums in Germany that reached platinum status. They are Thriller, Bad, Dangerous, HIStory, and Invincible.
    * Jackson had 16 top ten hits on the German Top 100 singles charts.
    * Jackson had 29 top 40 hits on the Top 100 singles charts.


----------



## Agentm (30 June 2009)

too much for one post.........  it continues


[edit] Jackson's German number ones

Michael Jackson had two number one hits on the Top 100 singles charts.

    * 1995: "Earth Song" (6 weeks)
    * 1996: "They Don't Care About Us" (3 weeks)

[edit] Spanish chart records and achievements

    * Jackson had 35 top 20 hits on the Top 20 Singles charts.
    * Jackson had 29 top ten hits on the Top 20 Singles charts.

[edit] Jackson's Spanish number ones

Michael Jackson had 20 number one hits on the Top 20 Singles charts.

    * 1983: "The Girl Is Mine" (3 weeks)
    * 1983 & 2006: "Billie Jean" (2 weeks)
    * 1983: "Say Say Say" (1 week)

    * 1988 & 2006: "Smooth Criminal" (6 weeks)
    * 1991: "Black or White" (110 weeks)
    * 1995: "Scream" (4 weeks)
    * 1996 & 2006: "Stranger in Moscow" (5 weeks)
    * 1997 & 2006: "Blood on the Dance Floor" (7 weeks)
    * 2001: "You Rock My World" (1 week)
[edit] Australian chart records and achievements

    * Jackson had eight albums in Australia that earned platinum or multi-platinum certifications. They are Off the Wall, Thriller, Bad, Dangerous, HIStory, Invincible, Number Ones, and The Essential Michael Jackson.
    * Jackson had 27 top 20 hits on the Top 100 Singles charts.
    * Jackson had 20 top ten hits on the Top 100 Singles charts.

[edit] Jackson's Australian number ones

Michael Jackson had four number one hits on the Top 100 Singles charts.

    * 1972: "Ben" (8 weeks)
    * 1979: "Don't Stop 'Til You Get Enough" (3 weeks)
    * 1983: "Billie Jean" (5 weeks)
    * 1991: "Black or White" (8 weeks)

[edit] Norwegian chart records and achievements

    * Jackson had three singles that earned a gold certification in Norway. They are "Earth Song," "They Don't Care About Us," and "You Rock My World."
    * Jackson had 21 top ten hits on the Top 20 Singles charts.

[edit] Jackson's Norwegian number ones

Michael Jackson had four number one hits on the Top 20 Singles charts.

    * 1979: "Don't Stop 'Til You Get Enough" (2 weeks)
    * 1983: "Say Say Say" (5 weeks)
    * 1987: "I Just Can't Stop Loving You" (with Siedah Garrett) (7 weeks)
    * 1991: "Black or White" (6 weeks)

[edit] Other records and achievements

    * Jackson has supported more charities than any other pop singer - 39 charitable organizations either with monetary donations through sponsorships of their projects or the participation in their activities. The charities involved include AIDS Project L.A., American Cancer Society, BMI Foundation, Inc., Childhelp USA, United Negro College Fund, YMCA - 28th Street/Crenshaw, The Sickle Cell Research Fund and Volunteers of America[7].
    * David O. Selznick's 1940 Best Film Oscar for Gone with the Wind (USA, 1939) was bought by Jackson for $1,542,000 on June 12, 1999, at Sotheby's, New York City. The Academy Awards no longer permits such sales, all but ensuring that it will remain the most expensive Oscar.
    * Jackson and Bubbles, a porcelain sculpture created by the artist Jeff Koons in 1988 sold for $5,616,750 at Sotheby's in New York City on May 15, 2001. The piece measures 106.7 x 179.1 x 82.6 cm (42 x 70.5 x 32.5 in) and is described as a mix of pop culture and high art. The sculpture shows Jackson reclining with his arm around his pet monkey. It is the most valuable sculpture by a living artist.
    * Jackson's part-feature film, part-music video, Ghosts (USA, 1996), is 38 minutes long and was based on an original concept by horror writer Stephen King. Jackson plays five different roles in the video, directed by Stan Winston. It is the longest music video of all time.
    * Jackson holds the record for most expensive music video ("Scream" in 1995 with sister Janet Jackson) cost reportedly over seven million U.S. dollars.
    * On November 14, 1991, Michael Jackson’s music video, Black or White was broadcast simultaneously in 27 countries with an estimated audience of 500 million people. It is the largest audience ever to view a music video.
    * In March 1991, Jackson signed a new record-breaking US$890 million contract by Sony. It is still the largest recording contract of all time.
    * In 1986 Jackson signed a $15 million deal with Pepsi - it was the largest ever endorsement for product promotion.
    * Jackson has the record for the two best-selling VHS music videos ever released ("Moonwalker" [1988] in first place, and "The Making of Michael Jackson's Thriller" [1984] in second place).
    * Jackson jointly holds the record for most Grammy Awards won in a single year. He won eight awards at the 1984 ceremony. This was equaled by Carlos Santana at the 2001 ceremony.
    * Jackson jointly holds the record for most American Music Awards won in a single year, winning eight awards at the 1984 ceremony. This was equaled by Whitney Houston at the 1994 ceremony.
    * Jackson jointly holds the record for the most World Music Awards won in a single year, with five awards at the 1996 ceremony (tied with Whitney Houston from the 1994 ceremony).
    * Jackson holds the record for winning more Billboard awards than any other male artist, having 26.
    * Jackson holds the record for winning more Billboard awards than any other artist in one year, grabbing 13 in 1983.
    * Jackson has more music awards than any other artist in the history of music.
    * Honored as artist of the decade by former President, George H. W. Bush in 1989 and another seven awards from others.
    * Named "Artist Of The Century" at the American Music Awards ceremony in 2002.
    * Jackson's "Bad World Tour" (1987–1989) was the highest-grossing tour ever at the time, with over $125 million earned. This record was later broken by the "Dangerous World Tour" (1992-1993) and later broken again by the "HIStory World Tour" (1996-1997), which is still the biggest tour ever in terms of international attendance (4.4 million tickets outside of USA).
    * Michael Jackson is the only foreign artist to have sold more than 1,500,000 units in Turkey with all his albums (Off The Wall, Thriller, Bad, Dangerous, HIStory, Blood On The Dance Floor and Invincible). Bad is the best-selling foreign album in Turkey with the sales of 560,000 units. HIStory is the best-selling double album by a foreign artist in Turkey with more than 145,000 units sold.
    * Jackson's album "Thriller" (1982) is the best selling album of all time with more than 104 million copies.
    * Would have been the biggest audience ever to see an artist in one city, from "This Is It" in 2009.
    * Would have been the most amount of people to attend a series of arena shows, from "This Is It" in 2009.
    * The fastest ticket sales in history, with 700,000 tickets sold in about four hours for the now-cancelled "This Is It" tour in 2009.
    * Jackson is the third best selling artist of all time with over 750 million records sold. (First, second and fourth are as follows: 1. The Beatles, 2. Elvis Presley, 4. Bing Crosby)
    * At one stage, Michael Jackson was one of the wealthiest entertainers in the world, with a fortune of more than $750 million. [8]
    * Jackson has been given 197 recognized awards.



    * 2006: "Rock with You" (1 week)
    * 2006: "Beat It" (1 week)
    * 2006: "Bad" (14 week)
    * 2006: "The Way You Make Me Feel" (1 week)
    * 2006: "Dirty Diana" (1 week)
    * 2006: "Leave Me Alone" (1 week)
    * 2006: "Jam" (1 week)
    * 2006: "Heal the World" (1 week)
    * 2006: "You Are Not Alone" (1 week)
    * 2006: "Earth Song" (1 week)

[edit] Canadian chart records and achievements

    * Jackson had three number one albums in Canada. They are Thriller, Bad, and HIStory.
    * Jackson had five albums in Canada that were either platinum or multi-platinum sellers. They are Off the Wall, Thriller, Bad, Dangerous, and HIStory. Thriller has been certified 2x Diamond in Canada.
    * Jackson had three singles that earned at least one platinum certification in Canada. They are "Billie Jean," "Beat It," and "Say Say Say."
    * Jackson had 29 top 20 hits on the Top 50 Singles charts.
    * Jackson had 20 top ten hits on the Top 50 Singles charts.

[edit] Jackson's Canadian number ones

Michael Jackson had five number one hits on the Top 50 Singles charts.

    * 1983: "Billie Jean" (7 weeks)
    * 1983: "Beat It" (2 weeks)
    * 1984: "Say Say Say" (1 week)
    * 1987: "Bad" (1 week)
    * 1991: "Black or White" (8 weeks)


----------



## Mr J (30 June 2009)

bunyip said:


> Tink
> 
> The numbers only tell us what we already know - that he was immensely popular. What they don't tell us is how much of his popularity was due to his musical talent, and how much of it was due to the razzmatazz,  the way out costumes, and the co-performers that were all part of his show.
> 
> I'm not passing judgement on his ability as an entertainer....I'm just trying to look at it objectively.




I think it is his skill as a performer that most appreciate, not specifically his music talent. His music is very good, but it's when it is combined with his dancing, the choreography and the energy that make him the icon that he is.


----------



## Prospector (30 June 2009)

AgentM, you have done some serious research there.  I have missed every one of the shows produced so far on TV since his death.  I just hope that a talented producer will soon put together a quality showcase of MJ; not dwell on the negative stuff, but just celebrate his achievements.  But knowing my luck I will miss that too.  Foxtel did several of Health Ledgers movies when he died, but I guess with MJ it all has to be produced first.

Hell, I have even legally downloaded (ie paid through ITunes) Thriller, Bad and HIStory albums since Friday!  As well as several video clips.  Now for me to pay, really says something.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I take your point. The second Mrs Gumnut was a fan and left some of her collection in the boat shed. I plan on listening to them after reading you guys expressing such respect for his art.
> 
> gg




Ah, GG, hope you enjoy them.


----------



## trainspotter (30 June 2009)

Michael Jackson is dead? Would never have guessed it ! ROFL


----------



## bunyip (30 June 2009)

Tink said:


> I can understand what you are saying Bunyip, but in music, people look for different things, and I think Michael Jackson was a break through and inspiration to alot of people...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Tink (30 June 2009)

bunyip said:


> Different people - different tastes in music and entertainment.
> Charlie Pride, Slim Dusty and Johnny Cash are/were singers whose talent I admired.
> But a friend of mine takes an opposite view and regards their music as 'country crap - nasal, twangy rubbish.'




Yep thats it Bunyip

I dont mind country - all music is different and unique in its own way..


----------



## Timmy (30 June 2009)

Agentm said:


> * Jackson has supported more charities than any other pop singer - 39 charitable organizations either with monetary donations through sponsorships of their projects or the participation in their activities. The charities involved include AIDS Project L.A., American Cancer Society, BMI Foundation, Inc., Childhelp USA, United Negro College Fund, YMCA - 28th Street/Crenshaw, The Sickle Cell Research Fund and Volunteers of America[7].




Thanks for these posts Agentm.  I just picked out that one piece (quoted).  I liked his music and showmanship (and was awestruck by his dancing), but didn't know of his generosity.




Prospector said:


> I have missed every one of the shows produced so far on TV since his death.  I just hope that a talented producer will soon put together a quality showcase of MJ; not dwell on the negative stuff




I too have not watched any of the TV stuff; and yes once they quit digging dirt (and just recycling it) maybe I will.


----------



## bunyip (30 June 2009)

Tink said:


> Yep thats it Bunyip
> 
> I dont mind country - all music is different and unique in its own way..




For me it's country and also rock 'n roll that appeals. There were many sensational bands and individuals from the sixties era....Beach Boys, Beatles, Delltones, Normie Rowe, Billy Thorpe and the Aztecs, Little Patti, The Safaris, and loads of others. Even my kids who are late teens to early twenties, love that sixties music and admit it leaves the modern stuff for dead.
Last year my kids and I attended a sensational outdoor concert featuring Little Patti, The Delltones, Normie Rowe, Johnny Young (of Countdown fame) and some others from the sixties era. They're now in their 60's and even 70's but can still belt out a tune as well as they ever could. Pure musical talent - they were and still are so good that they had no need of showmanship.


----------



## Mr J (30 June 2009)

bunyip said:


> Pure musical talent - they were and still are so good that they had no need of *showmanship*.




Michael Jackson didn't need it to be popular, it just made him much more so.


----------



## nunthewiser (30 June 2009)

Normie rowe and talent in the same sentence!! ???

someone tellim he,s dreaming


----------



## robots (30 June 2009)

hello,

good evening, top posts Agentm

yeah man do as Prospector get the songs on the ipod, computer, stereo, beatbox whatever and listen to these awesome tracks

the footage of people dancing in UK to Billie Jean was just amazing and the funeral is going to be one awesome ride 

if your capital city is hosting a party get down to it brothers

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## grace (30 June 2009)

Yes, I loved Michael Jackson as an entertainer too.  I have fond memories of dancing to his music in the 80's (not quite up to his standard though).

I think it is so sad for a person that gave so much enjoyment to the world, ended up being pushed around by all those bloodsucking hangeroner morons.  He was obviously in no shape to do those concerts.  Those ponzi managers are no better than Madoff.  Unfortunately in this world great talent seems to involve all of those leeches.  In my opinion, that's what killed him in the end.  His music lives on forever though.....

And as they say, only the good die young........


----------



## Julia (30 June 2009)

bunyip said:


> In terms of pure musical ability I don't think he was in the same league as The Beatles, The Delltones, The Beach Boys, Johnny Cash, and a number of other artists I could name. These fellers were pure musical talent with very little showmanship to dress it up.






Tink said:


> I can understand what you are saying Bunyip, but in music, people look for different things, and I think Michael Jackson was a break through and inspiration to alot of people...
> 
> The music you are talking about, alot is classic, his was pop..
> 
> Off topic -- I was just thinking the other day that Elizabeth Taylor idolized him, imagine the day she goes - alot would be in mourning...



Um, Tink, re the artists Bunyip quotes, you think that music was 'classic'?

I'm much more inclined to agree with you re Elizabeth Taylor who when young was one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen, and I'll never forget her performances in "Guess who's Coming to Dinner", and "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof".


----------



## trainspotter (30 June 2009)

Bugger, I had such a really good response and vibe going and got to about 300 words and my laptop decided to die. Grrrrrr at Bill Gates and his microsoft product. He should be selling pills to make your penis go hard. Microsoft is a very apt description as to how I feel at the moment.


----------



## Tink (1 July 2009)

Julia said:


> Um, Tink, re the artists Bunyip quotes, you think that music was 'classic'?




Julia, I meant to say the Classics (old songs) compared to Pop Culture, was a different league.. sorta didnt come out right lol

Grace, its hard to say what the cause was, but I know he only wanted 10 Concerts to start with and ended up with 50. Abit much after being out of the circle for a while.. 

Agent, was interesting reading how fast those concerts sold in your summary.. and he was planning to come to Australia too.. 


--


----------



## trillionaire#1 (1 July 2009)

i hear that Michael Jackson made a lot of previously unrecorded tunes
for us to hear after he passed away ,leaving his kids long lasting wealth.


----------



## Tink (1 July 2009)

Yeah I heard that too trillionaire 

I wonder if he will do the same as Elvis and have Never Land as a museum.. I think they should.. : )


----------



## Tink (1 July 2009)




----------



## Aargh! (2 July 2009)

Out of respect, McDonalds has released the McJackson burger,
50 year old meat between 10 year old buns.


----------



## nunthewiser (2 July 2009)

Aargh! said:


> Out of respect, McDonalds has released the McJackson burger,
> 50 year old meat between 10 year old buns.




ROFLMAO!


sick but geez its funny


----------



## Aargh! (2 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> sick but geez its funny




Hehehe....

Oh I cannot resist posting a couple more! 

I dont feel any emotion after MJ’s death… He never really touched me when I was younger…

Michael Jackson had to cancel all of his up coming dates.
They were named James(aged 9) and Thomas(aged 11)

Michael Jackson has died from a heart attack by the age of 50. It’s the first time he’s been farked by anything older than 12!

No embalming needed!

Toxicology report is out. It seems Michael Jackson died from an allergic reaction after eating some 12 year old nuts.

Michael Jackson died of a heart attack? What did he do, walk into a room full of pre-schoolers?

We really shouldn’t joke about MJ, think of all the people he touched, especially the children.

Q: Why did Michael Jackson die at 3:15?
A: “It’s when the big hand touches the little hand”

MJ didn’t have a heart attack, he was found in the children’s ward having a stroke…

Michael Jackson hasn’t been this stiff since that time MaCaulay Culkin slept over with his best mate…

Mcauley Culkin has said its so so sad. Michael Jackson touched me in ways only a Catholic priest would understand.

When ambulance officers arrived at MJ’s home they found class A drugs in the kitchen, and Class 4B in his bedroom.

Breaking news. Prince of pop Michael Jackson has died suddenly. On a lighter note Daniel Morcombe has been found hiding in his wardobe!


----------



## insider (2 July 2009)

haters


----------



## nunthewiser (2 July 2009)

insider said:


> haters




nope scroll back,my comments are here also, its a shame mj no longer going to give us any more music , i do however have a sense of humour


----------



## MrBurns (2 July 2009)

The special on Ch9 last night didnt show him in a good light, people close to him interviewed, lots of little boy stuff, seemed credible.


----------



## trainspotter (2 July 2009)

I reckon Martin Bashir (BBC hack that exposed Michael, no pun intended) got it right. It turned out to be a PR disaster for the singer, who ended up facing child molestation charges. Hmmmm. DOH ! That did not go well ??


----------



## MrBurns (2 July 2009)

Still like what he did musically and showbiz wise but if these stories are true it would be a great letdown, would be better if it all came out after he's been dead for a few years.
There's a lot of divided opinion on him thats for sure, come to think of it why didnt all this come out before ? only took them a week to put this together, maybe it's just another load of sensationalist crap.


----------



## trainspotter (2 July 2009)

I watched on TELEVISION (channel to remain nameless) this morning that The Chaser are in trouble with the ??? again. I say ??? because they did not elucidate as to WHOM they are in trouble with. Apparently they chose to do a skit showing Michael Jacksons head (very fake I must add) thrown out with the plastic containers in the name of recycling. I found it amusing as this is The Chasers style. To confront and get people to realise there is a point of view lower than the gutter. Sensationalistic journalism I think they call it. By the way, are they journalists or social commentators with an evil streak or comedians with a penchant for the bleeding obvious?


----------



## MrBurns (2 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> I watched on TELEVISION (channel to remain nameless) this morning that The Chaser are in trouble with the ??? again. I say ??? because they did not elucidate as to WHOM they are in trouble with. Apparently they chose to do a skit showing Michael Jacksons head (very fake I must add) thrown out with the plastic containers in the name of recycling. I found it amusing as this is The Chasers style. To confront and get people to realise there is a point of view lower than the gutter. Sensationalistic journalism I think they call it. By the way, are they journalists or social commentators with an evil streak or comedians with a penchant for the bleeding obvious?




I saw that it wasn't really offensive but parts of the show just weren't funny, they are either brilliant of miss the target completely.


----------



## trainspotter (2 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I saw that it wasn't really offensive but parts of the show just weren't funny, they are either brilliant of miss the target completely.




Agreed. Their humour is a very blunderbuss format which sometimes scores a bullseye on the "humour centre", sometimes they are as funny as a velvet sledgehammer to the temple. Not funny.


----------



## centex (2 July 2009)

Apparently CPR isn't as easy as ABC


----------



## Tink (2 July 2009)

-
*Jacko shatters chart records*

Michael Jackson is once again the king of the pop charts. 

The top nine positions on Billboard's top pop catalogue album chart, released today, house Jackson-related titles. 

Nielsen SoundScan's sales tracking week ended at the close of business on Sunday (local time).

Jackson himself - who died on June 25 of cardiac arrest at age 50 - has a record eight out of the top 10, and a Jackson 5 compilation has also found its way into the upper tier.

Number Ones fittingly leads the pack at number one with sales of 108,000 - an increase of 2,340 per cent.

The Essential Michael Jackson and Thriller are in the second and third slots with 102,000 and 101,000, respectively. 

Additionally, his classic 1979 studio set Off The Wall is at number four with 33,000, while his 1987 album Bad is at number six with 17,000. 

At number five is the Jackson 5's The Ultimate Collection with 18,000. 

Jackson's fourth studio album for Epic Records, 1991's Dangerous, is at number seven with 14,000 and his 2001 compilation, Greatest Hits: HIStory - Volume 1, is at number eight with 12,000. 

Finally, Jackson's 2004 box set, The Ultimate Collection, is at number nine with 11,000.

The lone non-Jackson-related set in the top 10 is a reissue of the Woodstock movie soundtrack, which came in at number 10 with 8,000.

Collectively, Jackson's solo albums sold 422,000 this past week. That's extraordinary, given that his titles sold a combined 10,000 in the week that ended June 21. 

Of the 422,000 total, 57 per cent were digital downloads.

On the top digital albums chart, Jackson has a record six out of the top 10 slots, including the top four. 

The Essential Michael Jackson leads the list with 80,000 downloads sold, while Thriller is at number two with 57,000.


----------



## Tink (2 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Still like what he did musically and showbiz wise but if these stories are true it would be a great letdown, would be better if it all came out after he's been dead for a few years.
> There's a lot of divided opinion on him thats for sure, come to think of it why didnt all this come out before ? only took them a week to put this together, maybe it's just another load of sensationalist crap.




Yeah I didnt watch it Mr Burns, but my friend did and she said she was disappointed with it. His court case has come and gone and its time that they left him alone..
They should be zoning in on the good things he did in music.. the charities he helped

I am waiting for the funeral..


----------



## lasty (2 July 2009)

Tink said:


> I thought that too Mr Burns...




 I watched that show as well.. On stage a genius. Off stage ....a disgusting individual... How many other stars have this type of character.... a very high percentage.


----------



## Mr J (2 July 2009)

lasty said:


> I watched that show as well.. On stage a genius. Off stage ....a disgusting individual... How many other stars have this type of character.... a very high percentage.




Are you referring to his unusual lifestyle or the allegations of being a pedophile? If it is the former, I don't see how you can be disgusted. If it is the latter, unless I've missed developments proving he was a pedophile, your opinion is a very sorry one to have.


----------



## Tink (2 July 2009)

lasty said:


> I watched that show as well.. On stage a genius. Off stage ....a disgusting individual... How many other stars have this type of character.... a very high percentage.




Do you believe everything you read in the tabloids?
I suppose you believe A Current Affair too..?

That guy in that show was sued for slander by Michael Jackson for 2.7 million in the late 90s

Only Channel 9 would put on that show...


----------



## robots (2 July 2009)

lasty said:


> I watched that show as well.. On stage a genius. Off stage ....a disgusting individual... How many other stars have this type of character.... a very high percentage.




hello,

no convictions, no time in the big house

the wrong person was on trial, the scum who fabricate things should of been on trial

thanks MJ for the fabulous songs and performances

king of pop

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## kincella (3 July 2009)

memorial concert at the Docklands next week....and heard bits of his new songs taped 2 days before his death....they have hours of rehearsing to be released...
that should get you all excited
as for the concerts....his family will possibly do them...mixed with the videos of his latest works


----------



## ceasar73 (3 July 2009)

Jackson was a heroin addict.Had to be.


----------



## nunthewiser (3 July 2009)

kincella said:


> as for the concerts....his family will possibly do them...





yeah i heard there was a 20% discount on jackson 5 tickets now


----------



## Tink (3 July 2009)

kincella said:


> memorial concert at the Docklands next week....and heard bits of his new songs taped 2 days before his death....they have hours of rehearsing to be released...
> that should get you all excited
> as for the concerts....his family will possibly do them...mixed with the videos of his latest works




Thanks Kincella - that makes me happy 
..oops wrong thread lol

Yeah I heard about his new songs - they are thinking of making a new CD of him live, as they have 100 hours of him performing/rehearsing the 'This is it' show

The memorial at the Docklands sounds good


----------



## robots (3 July 2009)

hello,

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25725206-2902,00.html?from=public_rss

the memorial on at a docklands nightclub, but this guy could be on the money if he follows in the footsteps of the likes of Babba, Bjorn Again, Abbaration, etc

hope he cleans up

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2009)

ceasar73 said:


> Jackson was a heroin addict.Had to be.




May I just say that ceasar73 is not me, gg, and I have asked him repeatedly to change his avatar, and also Joe.

The above post was not by me.

gg

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2009)

ceasar73 said:


> suicide?




May I just say that this guy is not me , gg, and I have asked him to change his avatar and also asked Joe.

gg


----------



## robots (3 July 2009)

hello,

its going to be a big day next week for Michael's memorial

thousands in the street 

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2009)

robots said:


> hello,
> 
> its going to be a big day next week for Michael's memorial
> 
> ...




lol +++++++++++

Jeez, I knew I'd had a few good nights with gals in Victoria in the past, I thought they were on the pill,  but not that many that I'm bumping into gg's in the supermarket or on ASF.

lol 

I'll pay that one robots

gg


----------



## Aussiest (5 July 2009)

If anybody is still following this thread, have a look at this. How much do you reckon it'll go for?


----------



## Buckeroo (5 July 2009)

Its a miracle, there have been sightings of Micheal in a McDonald's Restaurant. Hallelujah, the King is alive.

I'm sure MJ would be cacking himself silly with all the speculation that's going on about his life & death.

Cheers


----------



## trainspotter (5 July 2009)

Aussiest said:


> If anybody is still following this thread, have a look at this. How much do you reckon it'll go for?




rip michael jackson a new what? Cyber squatting is so passe' these days.


----------



## Tink (6 July 2009)

Aussiest said:


> If anybody is still following this thread, have a look at this. How much do you reckon it'll go for?




well looks like it will sell for a $1,000, the cut offs today..

This memorial is going to be bedlam..

THE 1.6 million Michael Jackson fans who entered the worldwide online lotto for a place at the dead superstar's blockbuster memorial will learn this morning if they have won a ticket to the send-off.

Only 8750 pairs of tickets will be handed out for the Wednesday event and officials have warned against scalping. 

Organisers had limited tickets to US residents only, but yesterday opened the pool to fans worldwide. 

The event will be televised

Jennifer Hudson is expected to be among the performers at the event and Jackson's friend Elizabeth Taylor has been tipped to read the eulogy. 

Jackson was working on two albums at the time of his death - one a pop album and the other an instrumental classical composition. 

His kids are like his first priority, and they had never seen him perform live. 
He was trying to create the most incredible show for his kids - Akon said


----------



## derty (7 July 2009)




----------



## wayneL (8 July 2009)

The funeral is today.

I'm watching Sky News for signs of life outside of about 400 sq m of LA. A plane crash, WW3, a nuclear accident.... a politician scruffed his secretary, ANYTHING.

Been absolute blanket coverage all day, NOT ONE OTHER STORY FFS.

I'm going mad.


----------



## Tink (8 July 2009)

Aussie scores Jackson memorial ticket

Star-studded final farewell for Jackson

Wayne, we knew it would be big 

Jacko Facebook comments top 6000 a minute

How sads his kids boohoo *tissue time*


----------



## Virtual Pancake (8 July 2009)

There is an entire memorial thing on television today in my area.


----------



## Buddy (8 July 2009)

Now, here's a guy who doesn't think much of Jackson........

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25748664-5015664,00.html


----------



## MrBurns (8 July 2009)

Buddy said:


> Now, here's a guy who doesn't think much of Jackson........
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25748664-5015664,00.html




Looking for publicity by slandering the dead, I thought only Derryn Hinch did that.



> Robert  M. Kaplan, a forensic psychiatrist, is the author of Medical Murder: Disturbing Cases of Doctors Who Kill.


----------



## Aussiest (8 July 2009)

The memorial looked pretty good. Shame about the fans who couldn't get in despite the availability of extra seats. Also, i am sick of them showing footage of his daughter, it just seems a bit exploitative. And, his son shouldn't have been chewing gum while on stage.

Anyway!

Interesting thing about his kids, they seem pretty timid. I don't think Debbie should get custody of them. From the memorial, it is clear they have bonded with and are comfortable with the Jackson family


----------



## Boggo (8 July 2009)

Very interesting, is he really still alive and trying to avoid his London concerts ? 

http://www.ismichaeljacksonstillalive.com/


----------



## Aargh! (8 July 2009)

Boggo said:


> Very interesting, is he really still alive and trying to avoid his London concerts ?
> 
> http://www.ismichaeljacksonstillalive.com/




They make it so black and white


----------



## Boggo (8 July 2009)

Aargh! said:


> They make it so black and white




Very good LOL


----------



## Chris45 (8 July 2009)

Buddy said:


> Now, here's a guy who doesn't think much of Jackson........
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25748664-5015664,00.html



That pr!ck is so full of hate, it's sickening!!! Look out any male who shows affection for children. No wonder so many men are steering clear of teaching. Too bad for all of the boys who are growing up without any male role models in their lives.


----------



## MrBurns (8 July 2009)

noirua said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> > Now, here's a guy who doesn't think much of Jackson........
> ...


----------



## noirua (8 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> noirua said:
> 
> 
> > Charade ? what charade, do you think the likes of Lionel Ritchie and Stevie Wonder would have been there if there was any truth in those rumours? and they would know you can be fairly sure of that.
> ...


----------



## nunthewiser (8 July 2009)

anyone got co-ordinates on his coffin ?

anyone got an escavator?


----------



## MrBurns (8 July 2009)

noirua said:


> MrBurns said:
> 
> 
> > The music will live on in its greatness and so sadly, will the ridiculous pretense and absurd behavior.
> ...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Pretense ? about what ?
> Absurd behaviour, he was in show biz what do you expect ?




Burnsie I've gotten into Wikipedia and I think you may be suffering a grief cycle mate.

Dr. Elisabeth KÃ¼bler-Ross has posited sequential stages of grief including 
denial, 
anger, 
bargaining, 
depression, 
and acceptance, 
which are commonly referred to as the "grief cycle."

You could be in the anger phase.

A counsellor might help.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grief.

gg


----------



## noirua (8 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> noirua said:
> 
> 
> > Pretense ? about what ?
> ...


----------



## MrBurns (8 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Burnsie I've gotten into Wikipedia and I think you may be suffering a grief cycle mate.
> 
> gg




Non of that rings a bell for me, pretense ? about what ? the child molestation charge of which he was aquitted ? strange behaviour and you are a fan of Tom Waites ? If I start laughing now I might break something .....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Non of that rings a bell for me, pretense ? about what ? the child molestation charge of which he was aquitted ? strange behaviour and you are a fan of Tom Waites ? If I start laughing now I might break something .....




Sorry Burnsie, just trying to help.

Are the quotes getting a bit stuffed up or are you grieving?

Tom writes about hos and outcasts like the Hollywood set agrievin at the moment all the time, just folk a bit poorer than the sobbers and fakers that are probably upsetting you after the funeral . A listen to Tom Waits might help you too.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (8 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sorry Burnsie, just trying to help.
> 
> Are the quotes getting a bit stuffed up or are you grieving?
> 
> ...




I dont mind Tom Waits but unless you move in crack cocaine circles you never seem to hear him, he makes Keith Richards look normal.

Not grieving at all gg just sticking up for a dead man now the buzzards are circling.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I dont mind Tom Waits but unless you move in crack cocaine circles you never seem to hear him, he makes Keith Richards look normal.
> 
> Not grieving at all gg just sticking up for a dead man now the buzzards are circling.




No worries Burnsie., he's a great poet/musician and I'm not into crack or ice.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (8 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> No worries Burnsie., he's a great poet/musician and I'm not into crack or ice.
> 
> gg




I'd be mortified if you were gg 12 year old scotch does enough damage, delightful damage at that.

Tom Waits is one of those who sing (well not sing I'm not sure what you'd call it) about the "system" etc etc but lives off it.

Bit hypocritical really.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (8 July 2009)

I get depressed everytime I watch a MJ clip now
Im not even that big a fan


----------



## trainspotter (8 July 2009)

Interesing tonight I heard that a social commentator expressed that Michael Jackson was a "recovering pariah". WTF does that mean exactly? Now that he is soon to be pushing up daisies does this mean that he has suddenly become socially acceptable because he is dead?

"Alas, poor Yorick! I knew him, Horatio: a fellow of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy: he hath borne me on his back a thousand times; and now, how abhorred in my imagination it is! my gorge rims at it." apologies to Shakespeare.

Prior to him shuffling off this mortal coil he was an outcast of the most profound. Known for his excess's and his penchant for small children (media words, not mine) this doyen of attraction of the radio waves failed to mobilise the generations that his music lyrics spoke of. "Free the children", is an apt desription of one of the last true icons of the music industry.

RIP Michael Jackson. May there never be another like you !


----------



## Tink (8 July 2009)

*Everyday Create Your History 
R.I.P*


----------



## Chris45 (9 July 2009)

An interesting report about MJ's first molestation case:  http://whoismichael.com/mary-fisher.htm


----------



## Sean K (9 July 2009)

Don't mean, too much, to change the reflective mode of this thread but, I've just caught the tearful attempted speech of one of his kids given at the service. Gotta say, she looked like she was acting it up. There was no real emotion there. 

I almost get the feeling she turned away at the last minute to hide laughter!



Thoughts?

I definately don't intend this to be an MJ bashing session, but it struck me.


----------



## kincella (9 July 2009)

have to disagree with you there kennas...here is a still shot....his daughter Paris was clearly distressed...might pay to watch it again...
apart from that...lots of pics of the kids over the years....and they appear quite  happy normal looking kids to me (considering who their dad was )
.....ps I think the youngest is really cute....mirror image of his father....the eldest boy looks like him too...
considering MJ never fathered them (not his sperm)....but he was a father for them.....
likeness is a bit uncanny actually....
the girl resembles her real mother....

***the video of the girls speech is below the still

http://www.theage.com.au/lifestyle/...-with-needle-marks-reports-20090709-ddnb.html


----------



## MrBurns (9 July 2009)

kennas said:


> Don't mean, too much, to change the reflective mode of this thread but, I've just caught the tearful attempted speech of one of his kids given at the service. Gotta say, she looked like she was acting it up. There was no real emotion there.
> 
> I almost get the feeling she turned away at the last minute to hide laughter!
> 
> ...




I doubt a kid that age could put it on, she was overcome by the moment though, had to speak in front of all those people, must have been horrid.

No reason why MJ couldnt have been the father, all he had to do was donate into a jar.


----------



## Sean K (9 July 2009)

I've watched it a few times and I'm still sus.

Maybe I have a bias. 

Not sure why.


----------



## kincella (9 July 2009)

here is the link to the photos of the kids over the years....
and I 'think the sperm in the jar was more likely', the resemblance is too great...with the boys
do you have children of your own kennas ?


----------



## Sean K (9 July 2009)

kincella said:


> do you have children of your own kennas ?



Not that I know of. 

Sorry to put a dark light on this for the moment. I watched the TV recording of her speech and I just thought, wtf! Was just all wrong. 

Anyway, lets move on....


----------



## Prospector (9 July 2009)

I was all against Bindi Irwin doing her bit at her dad's service; she made her speech sound like a Monday morning talk at school.  Not sure I really agree with children doing this at such a time, but maybe that's just me. If the kids want to say something, then as long as they fully understand what this means then they have the right.  Maybe she just wanted to get up and shout to the world that she loved her Dad!.  I think she was more aware of what his death meant for her than Bindi did.

Kennas, her face is contorted and if you look at the other people's faces they are also quite grim as they look at her.  Dont think it was an act by any stretch.


----------



## nunthewiser (9 July 2009)

i saw micheal jackson on tv last night , it was him at a live concert 

he is not dead , i told you it was all a wicked hoax


----------



## MrBurns (9 July 2009)

I see Gavan Disney got off a molestation charge so it's a dead cert he's guilty right ?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/07/09/2621340.htm


----------



## Happy (9 July 2009)

Prospector said:


> I was all against Bindi Irwin doing her bit at her dad's service; she made her speech sound like a Monday morning talk at school.  Not sure I really agree with children doing this at such a time, but maybe that's just me. If the kids want to say something, then as long as they fully understand what this means then they have the right.  Maybe she just wanted to get up and shout to the world that she loved her Dad!.  I think she was more aware of what his death meant for her than Bindi did.
> 
> Kennas, her face is contorted and if you look at the other people's faces they are also quite grim as they look at her.  Dont think it was an act by any stretch.




Child at her age cannot fully act appropriately for occassion. 
Pity her dad is gone thou.


----------



## Tink (9 July 2009)

Prospector said:


> If the kids want to say something, then as long as they fully understand what this means then they have the right.




Yep I agree

I heard she asked if she could say some words while she was there. 
None of the kids were suppose to talk..

I agree Kincella, they are cute kids..

Lets hope the media leave them alone...


----------



## kincella (9 July 2009)

I am just grateful and happy to see the kids...he certainly kept them hidden...but he took them out into the world shopping etc...some normality in their little lives...see the pics ref on earlier post today......
the look like very normal kids...but god they will  need to be protected, to keep the media and all the other curious people away....and let them grow up , as normal as can be in the circumstances....
I thought she was very brave....and I think she would have known that some thought her dad was queer....she stood up for him and said he was the best dad in the world...
oh and being prepared to do something...then actually doing it...can be very different...
I lost my youngest brother last year....and no matter who it is....when I have to say the words out loud, or tell another he is gone....I cannot help but falter, tears come...its an unbelievable sensation....you try to sound in control...I know people who are like this 20-30 years after the death of a loved one......human nature...
just reiterate...I am grateful...there are 3 beautiful kids...they look like him...it appears they were well looked after by family and nannies etc...hopefully the fans will help them recover.....fans showed massive support...kids are very young, but the older ones could not help but to see such a moving embrace and celebration of his life...and the little one looks like such a babe...
cheers


----------



## Chris45 (9 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I see Gavan Disney got off a molestation charge so it's a dead cert he's guilty right ?
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/07/09/2621340.htm



No doubt Robert M. Kaplan would argue he was, regardless of what any court says.


----------



## trainspotter (10 July 2009)

Michael not dead. Jackson 5 has reformed.


----------



## Sean K (10 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Michael not dead. Jackson 5 has reformed.



Oh dear. Maybe too soon for MJ jokes. Give it a couple more days.


----------



## Calliope (10 July 2009)

The Los Angeles Times;



> You can say the world has been divided in recent days into people who wondered what the fuss was all about and people offended by the thought that anyone would wonder what the fuss was all about.


----------



## kincella (14 July 2009)

new book coming out now...says he had a string of gay lovers....now before you all go narky on me.....
he  did appear rather femine and soft....effeminate
they say...he dressed as a woman (well he ended up with a womans face)
he said he had never slept with a woman.....
his sexual preferences do not detract from his music....or his genius....
his bullying father was not a good role model......now the father is back wanting to take the 3 kids on tour......oh my goodness....
he appears to have been a good father to the kids.....
he made a huge contribution to the world of music.....
thousands of people made a lot of money out of him....
so nothing will detract from his fame as the king of pop....

I am about as unbiased as one could be on the subject....even if I say so myself....
its all been a bit of a shame...since he died so young......
lets hope the kids have brilliant lives....
http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/story/0,28383,25778605-5019113,00.html


----------



## Prospector (14 July 2009)

kincella said:


> new book coming out now...says he had a string of gay lovers....now before you all go narky on me.....




Um, I know I have said this before, but I dont care if he was gay, bisexual, or the biggest stud on the planet.  People's sexuality bothers me not one jolt!  I regard Freddie Mercury as one of THE best perfomers and he was certainly the gayest of the lot.


----------



## gordon2007 (14 July 2009)

kincella said:


> new book coming out now...says he had a string of gay lovers....




In that same article was this lovely comment:
One told Halperin: "The very first time he had sex with me he said, 'The King of Pop's going to lick your lollipop'. I still laugh thinking about that."


----------



## Chris45 (14 July 2009)

Many (if not most) gifted artists are gay (Leonardo, Michelangelo, Handel, Tchaikovsky, etc). Seems it goes with the territory. We should be thankful for them and their contributions.


----------



## robots (14 July 2009)

hello,

some of the forum junkies may have seen this mix-up already:

http://www.inthemix.com.au/forum/showthread.php?t=253928

get it downloaded, on the ipod man and you will be moving like never before

get an afro from the shop, Michael will be around forever

thankyou

professor robots


----------



## trainspotter (14 July 2009)

gordon2007 said:


> In that same article was this lovely comment:
> One told Halperin: "The very first time he had sex with me he said, 'The King of Pop's going to lick your lollipop'. I still laugh thinking about that."




Would make for a great chorus or a song title.


----------



## Aargh! (14 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Would make for a great chorus or a song title.




It's very similar to an existing song by Lil Wayne... "..... and she licked me like a lollipop"


----------



## trainspotter (14 July 2009)

*Sung in a high falsetto voice*

_The king of pop is going to lick your lollipop,
He’s gonna keep on going until you drop,
You will be beggin’ for him to stop,
But you won’t be able until you pop.

The king of pop is going to lick your lollipop,
He will felch up every drop,
So that you don’t even need a mop,
He’s gonna take you to the top._

Well you get my drift. Someone like Weird Al Yankovic could make a comeback on this kind of stuff.


----------



## Tink (14 July 2009)

kincella said:


> new book coming out now...says he had a string of gay lovers




I dont believe that he was gay..

I think Elizabeth Taylor and him were more involved than they have let on... just my opinion..

Montreal-born author Ian Halperin, whose *unauthorized bio *on Jackson hits stores on Tuesday, says the King of Pop "is 100 per cent not a child molester. ...

Though I agree he was not a child molester, this guy is making money off his back and until its authorised, its heresay on his part..


----------



## MrBurns (14 July 2009)

I'd love to know the truth but I wonder if we ever will, still the parasites will write books full of lies and so life goes on.


----------



## trainspotter (14 July 2009)

Unfortunately Tink, there is going to be many, many unsubstantiated claims and false accusations against Michael Jackson now that he has passed over. Someone will come out and lay claim to being his lovechild and a newshound by the name of J.Jonah Jameson (Spiderman hating editor of the Daily Bugle) will trumpet loudly on the front cover of his paper that Michael was actually a clone of an African zebra. Is it black on white or vice vesa? The tabloids are stoking the fires and we the people are buying it.


----------



## gordon2007 (14 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> The tabloids are stoking the fires and we the people are buying it.




You're not wrong there!!! And it's not just with mj either.


----------



## noirua (15 July 2009)

"Jackson Dermatology Records Subpoenaed":  http://www.popeater.com/music/article/michael-jackson-dermatologist/571699


----------



## Agentm (15 July 2009)

robots said:


> hello,
> 
> some of the forum junkies may have seen this mix-up already:
> 
> ...




i visit that site now and then

thanks for the tribute link... its a quality mix..

download is worth it 

cheers


----------



## Aussiest (15 July 2009)

Just saw on news/one of those morning shows that Janet and the mother would like to co-parent the children.

Here's hoping to the Jackson's retaining custody of the children and not Debbie Rowe.


----------



## noirua (16 July 2009)

"LAPD Treating Jackson Death as Homicide"; http://www.tmz.com/2009/07/15/lapd-treating-jackson-death-a-homicide


----------



## trainspotter (23 July 2009)

Well, just as I predicted a few weeks back it has happened. 

*MICHEAL JACKSON LOVE CHILD*

http://www.thetimes.co.za/News/Article.aspx?id=1037855


----------



## trainspotter (23 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Unfortunately Tink, there is going to be many, many unsubstantiated claims and false accusations against Michael Jackson now that he has passed over. *Someone will come out and lay claim to being his lovechild *and a newshound by the name of J.Jonah Jameson (Spiderman hating editor of the Daily Bugle) will trumpet loudly on the front cover of his paper that Michael was actually a clone of an African zebra. Is it black on white or vice vesa? The tabloids are stoking the fires and we the people are buying it.




YEP... I predicted it alreight !  Trainspotter?? What trainspotter?


----------



## noirua (3 August 2009)

"Conrad Murray had huge debts...":
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2007/07/3/conrad-murray-had-huge-de_n_248456.html


----------



## keatir (3 August 2009)

If Murray really was earning $150,000 a month to be Jackson's doctor you would have thought he would want him alive. 

I guess it is a case of him not being able to say no to Jackson's demands.


----------



## trainspotter (3 August 2009)

keatir said:


> If Murray really was earning $150,000 a month to be Jackson's doctor you would have thought he would want him alive.
> 
> I guess it is a case of him not being able to say no to Jackson's demands.




Check the will ? Could be a case of killing the golden goose?


----------



## Aussiest (4 August 2009)

At last a good outcome for the kids. Catherine retains custody, Debbie gets visitation 4 x year.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 August 2009)

It would appear that Michael's doctor, Dr.Conrad Murray had something to do about his death.

Apparently he was injecting him with an anaesthetic to put him to sleep.

Scarey eh.

" I'm having problems sleeping doc"

" No worries, I'll put an injection in your neck mate, you'll not have to worry about insomnia."

Sounds a bit like Storm Financial.

Poor Michael Jackson.

gg


----------



## Zird (5 October 2009)

What a blessing one  whole week without any reference to the kiddy fiddler. Thank god for doctors.


----------



## johnnyg (5 October 2009)

Zird said:


> What a blessing one  whole week without any reference to the kiddy fiddler. Thank god for doctors.




Don't you see what you've just done? And what your now making me do? Your bumping the thread to the top of the new posts. 

Perhaps we can sign a petition for Joe to have this thread permanently deleted.

Vote 1


----------



## Zird (6 October 2009)

My apologises Johnnyg. As punishment I wont turn off the radio if they play a MJ song.

 Lucky for me they dont play such vulgarity on the ABC.


----------



## noirua (20 November 2009)

Evan Chandler found shot dead: http://www.popeater.com/2009/11/18/evan-chandler-dead/


----------



## Aussiest (21 November 2009)

Wow, just goes to show the money was a curse.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 November 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Check the will ? Could be a case of killing the golden goose?




So Michael Jackson was a goose.

All agreed?  
	

		
			
		

		
	







gg


----------



## robots (25 June 2010)

hello,

"remember the time"

Well another fantastic 12mths have passed, the moves and song live strong man

Good too see dj's playing the classics this week.
Thankyou
Robots


----------



## Timmy (25 June 2010)

robots said:


> hello,
> 
> "remember the time"
> 
> ...




Well said Robots.  What a fantastic musical legacy the man left to us.


----------



## basilio (26 January 2019)

Certainly an amazing musician.  But this doco destroys his reputation.
*Secrets will eat you up' – inside the shocking Michael Jackson documentary *
In a disturbing new documentary, two accusers share their stories of what they say happened to them at the hands at the world’s most famous pop star

Benjamin Lee

 @benfraserlee 
Sat 26 Jan 2019 10.57 AEDT   Last modified on Sat 26 Jan 2019 12.55 AEDT

Shares
159




A still from Leaving Neverland by Dan Reed, an official selection of the Special Events program at the 2019 Sundance film festival. Photograph: Courtesy of Sundance Institute.
It only takes about two minutes into the four-hour documentary Leaving Neverland to realise that Michael Jackson’s legacy is never going to be the same again. After a brief introduction, praising him for his indisputable talent, one of his accusers looks into the camera and lists the ways in which the singer helped him. He then states: “And he sexually abused me for seven years.”

Ever since it was announced as a late addition to this year’s Sundance film festival, controversy hasn’t been far behind. The singer’s estate labelled it “an outrageous and pathetic attempt to exploit and cash in on Michael Jackson” while fans have reportedly levelled threats against the film’s director, the Bafta winner Dan Reed. Protests had been teased online, leading to an increased police presence, but on a frosty morning here in Utah, only a small group of the late singer’s die-hard obsessives showed up.

For those inside the Egyptian theatre on Main Street, resistance wasn’t futile, it was utterly impossible. Over four hours, set to be shown in two portions on HBO and Channel 4, Reed shared the detailed testimonies of two men accusing Jackson of graphic and extensive sexual abuse when they were children. Before it started, we were informed that healthcare professionals were on hand for those who might need it, the explicit descriptions potentially causing difficulties for those who might feel triggered. While prior court cases might have buckled and previous accusers might have been labelled delusional opportunists, it’s difficult to imagine this sensitively crafted and horrifically detailed film being quite so easily denied.
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/jan/25/michael-jackson-documentary-leaving-neverland


----------



## basilio (6 March 2019)

The conversation about child sexual abuse/seduction continues.
Excellent story on Oprah interviewing the two men who came forth with their story of how Michael Jackson seduced and abused them.

*The Most Notable Part of Oprah Winfrey’s After Neverland Special*
The former talk-show host’s interview focused on connecting the stories of Michael Jackson’s accusers to experiences shared by many beyond the star’s orbit.


In a November 2010 episode of her eponymous daytime talk show, Oprah Winfrey invited 200 adult men, all of whom had said they’d been sexually assaulted as children, to join her studio audience. The opening shots of the episode panned across the room, to the men holding photos of themselves at the age when they said they were first abused. A harrowing chorus rang out as some of the men described their experiences in the sequence that followed: _I was 6. I was 12. I was 7._

After the episode’s introductory montage, Winfrey interviewed the mega-producer Tyler Perry, who had shared his own account of childhood sexual abuse on her show weeks earlier. Together, along with the trauma psychologist Howard Fradkin, they spoke candidly about the long-lasting effects of sexual abuse and the specific stigma that male survivors face. The episode left many viewers moved, but for some of its subjects, the opportunity to address past trauma without blame was transformational.

That same rare warmth and candor was palpable Monday night, during the special Oprah hosted immediately following the premiere of HBO’s two-part docuseries, _Leaving Neverland_. The documentary, from the British director Dan Reed, focuses principally on two men who allege that they were abused by Michael Jackson when they were children. Both Reed and the two men, the 36-year-old Wade Robson and the 41-year-old James Safechuck, joined Winfrey onstage to discuss the film and their now well-publicized allegations. (The Jackson estate has vehemently denied both men’s allegations, and the late singer was found not guilty in a 2005 criminal case brought by another young boy in his orbit.)

https://www.theatlantic.com/enterta...-a-notable-focus-on-patterns-of-abuse/584137/


----------



## noirua (10 March 2019)

*Why Michael Jackson’s Estate Is Suing HBO*
https://www.vulture.com/2019/03/leaving-neverland-michael-jackson-hbo-lawsuit.html


----------

